# New software update...0x02CB (and 0x02B0)



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Looks like they are forcing a new update. Downloading now...0x02CB


----------



## pfarrell4 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yup, mine too. I didn't even notice the 02CA one, but it just popped up to download 02CB. It's @ 97% and seems to be hanging there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We'll find out more and get back to you.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

yup me too 02CB on HR22-100


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

same here 02B0 on my hr22-100 and r22-100


----------



## pfarrell4 (Feb 11, 2009)

Seems to be working now--finally got to 100% and is rebooting.


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Was just watching tv and the box reset. 
Loading 02B0 on hr22-100

Was the update that important to have to do it now ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

mine gave me the option to do it later


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

jdmaxell said:


> Directv stirkes again. Download and installs right in middle of recording. Directv sucks! HR21-700 sucks. They all should be fired! When my area gets Fios, Directv can go F#ck itself!


On mine it asked if I wanted to do it later. Highlighted choice was to download later if nothing was selected. Odd that didn't happen for you.


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got done d/l and rebooting. I don't notice anything different but my guide is a lot faster and scrolling through my recordings is faster also.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

I wish they would give the option to upgrade or upgrade later if you were actively using the box at the time of the forced upgrade.


----------



## tim32672 (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW no option to do it later it just started to download... anyone know why now and not overnight?


----------



## Lightning (Jan 25, 2009)

Same here, I walked away for a few moments and when I came back, my HR21-700 was rebooting from the update. This is after my DVR tried 3 times unsuccessfully to update to the 0x02CA release this morning, finally being successful on the fourth time.

I was actually worried that the HR21-700 was suffering problems now after the three failed updates at 3 AM, 4 AM, and 5 AM.

Anyone know what 0x02CB fixes? When the DVR finsihed updating first, the Guide wasn't displaying right, only displaying a pixelated "guide" image on top of the news that I was watching. But its acting normal now.


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I got it at 5:27pm today. Right in the middle of a storm with possible tornadoes. So much for being able to watch the weather.
No problems so far except for rain fade. Lousy timing on the update.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Scott B. said:


> I wish they would give the option to upgrade or upgrade later if you were actively using the box at the time of the forced upgrade.


I got the option to download now or later..., I chose to download and 20 minutes later everything was done...not a biggie in my book.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Saw the thread, and now see that my HR20-700's are getting the update (after just getting 2CA yesterday AM). My HR21-100 isn't, though (it's on 2CA).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jdmaxell said:


> Directv stirkes again. Download and installs right in middle of recording. Directv sucks! HR21-700 sucks. They all should be fired! When my area gets Fios, Directv can go F#ck itself!


How are they to know when you won't be watching TV/recording? And if it's correcting a problem, would you really they waited until 2am and run the risk of a problem re-occuring during prime time?

I don't know if it's being done on my machines, but if it is, I'm glad they're doing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

It seems this is to be expected with DirecTV updates in the last year. Generally, there's an update, system-wide problem, and then the emergency patch. Better at 5:30PM (ET) than 8PM I guess.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> I got the option to download now or later..., I chose to download and 20 minutes later everything was done...not a biggie in my book.


Well typically it wouldn't be a big deal but we are having bad thunder storms with possible tornado's. Right now watching the weather is more important rather than upgrading my stb now without an option to delay the upgrade.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

My HR21-700 just asked me if I wanted the update.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

My guess would be that they have identified the problem that caused the issue this morning for quite a few and are shooting out a patch/upgrade before primetime hits tonight to keep those shows/recordings from being affected.

Remember with the time change they are trying to appease a lot of crowds and keep it out of primetime, plus probably were working on it all today to get the update ready.

All guesses, but I think pretty accurate.

Your receivers should ask you as well, that is the normal thing they do when they sense an update...


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

JUst now getting the 02CB update. We'll see if I notice anything new


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

mworks said:


> Was just watching tv and the box reset.
> Loading 02B0 on hr22-100
> 
> Was the update that important to have to do it now ?


Yes. Many people lost their To Do List today and had recording issues with their DVRs. This update is supposed to fix this problem.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

phatmatt1215 said:


> JUst now getting the 02CB update. We'll see if I notice anything new


I would think that this is an "under-the-hood" sort of update.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a question does anyone know what the NR software for a H21-100 because it looks like one mine went back to it the release that it shows me is 4080 is the the most resent one???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is now the only discussion thread for downloads on February 11th, 2009. I'm still awaiting confirmation, but for those who know hexadecimal, you'll note that 2CB is one more than 2CA, and 2B0 is one more than 2AF. That should set your expectations as far as what's going to be in the new code.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Same here, and no big deal with the time


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As Stuart noted earlier .. When we know .. you'll know.

To this point, I haven't heard anything about a download other than what you folks are seeing posted here.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Only updating receivers on the last NR. Nothing yet on those with the latest CE.


Just turned the TV on to watch the 5:00 news, and it is downloading software 02CB...I thought they did this early in the morning? Is this something new doing this in the afternoon like this?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That should set your expectations as far as what's going to be in the new code.


I'm sure this is just a bug fix. No real new NR for a long time i'm sure.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got the message right at the end of Enterprise on Sci-Fi. I chose to download it later.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is now the only discussion thread for downloads on February 11th, 2009. I'm still awaiting confirmation, but for those who know hexadecimal, you'll note that 2CB is one more than 2CA, and 2B0 is one more than 2AF. That should set your expectations as far as what's going to be in the new code.


This is confusing as crap then. Why are they pushing 2B0 out then if it is older then 2CB and 2CA when 2AF was working fine?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

why at 4:30PM??? there are several kids shows we have set to record between 3 and 5 each day. Why not at 3am?? Geez...

Ok, I feel better now. Thanks for the update D*, but c'mon man!!!! 4 freakin 30 in the afternoon?? Think about your customers!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah said i could do it later, bu decided to just do it.

we'll see what bugs this brings on...


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine gave me the option to update now or later. That was on my HR-22? My R-22 hasn't updated yet.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

compnurd said:


> This is confusing as crap then. Why are they pushing 2B0 out then if it is older then 2CB and 2CA when 2AF was working fine?


I did not get 2CA and now 02b0 is being forced on me.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

:sure: At least they asked if I wanted the download first. This is a much better way to do it.

Anybody know what's in 2B0 except for the mentioned TODO list fix?


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

compnurd said:


> This is confusing as crap then. Why are they pushing 2B0 out then if it is older then 2CB and 2CA when 2AF was working fine?


Exactly my question! Had 2AF on both my HR20 and HR22 and they are now sucking up 2B0. What's going on and why can't I have 2CB? What's the distinction between 2B0 and 2CB?

Mike


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> How are they to know when you won't be watching TV/recording? And if it's correcting a problem, would you really they waited until 2am and run the risk of a problem re-occuring during prime time?
> 
> I don't know if it's being done on my machines, but if it is, I'm glad they're doing it sooner rather than later.


Totally disagree with your point. Doing these updates in the early AM is much less disruptive to most peoples viewing habits. Duh! You mean to tell me that you dont realize this?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

compnurd said:


> This is confusing as crap then. Why are they pushing 2B0 out then if it is older then 2CB and 2CA when 2AF was working fine?


Probably different code for different IRDs


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

What is this upgrade? I currently have 0x2af


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the official word; there are no added features in 0x02B0 and 0x2CB. Please report issues in the threads for those versions; I'm going to "stick" the 0x02AF thread so you can report there.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> I did not get 2CA and now 02b0 is being forced on me.


same here


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> why at 4:30PM??? there are several kids shows we have set to record between 3 and 5 each day. Why not at 3am?? Geez...
> 
> Ok, I feel better now. Thanks for the update D*, but c'mon man!!!! 4 freakin 30 in the afternoon?? Think about your customers!


I think they are...obviously they thought the bug important enough to fix before primetime tonight and thus wanted to get it out now. They probably could not do it earlier as it was not ready yet.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> Probably different code for different IRDs


2CA completed testing on all IRDs. I see absolutely no reason for 2B0 to be pushed out right now, and really can't understand why they would be doing this.


----------



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

Not getting any updates here?! HR22-100. Stuck on 0x2af.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have the official word; there are no added features in 0x02B0 and 0x2CB. Please report issues in the threads for those versions; I'm going to "stick" the 0x02AF thread so you can report there.


OK, but what's the difference between 2B0 and 2CB and why push 2B0 on receivers that had 2AF?

Mike


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

mine gave the option to do it now or later. they did it right.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mchaney said:


> OK, but what's the difference between 2B0 and 2CB and why push 2B0 on receivers that had 2AF?


The difference is, one is based off the old NR, and the other is based off the new NR. Why they're continuing with two versions is beyond me.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine did the download then when it restarted it never urned back on after 30 minutes of waiting, it seems like i have a brick.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> Mine did the download then when it restarted it never urned back on after 30 minutes of waiting, it seems like i have a brick.


Did you try the power button?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> The difference is, one is based off the old NR, and the other is based off the new NR. Why they're continuing with two versions is beyond me.


Maybe they identified some issue related to moving from the old to the new and thus are keeping the two on separate release paths until they can get an update that works universally across the board again.

They had been rolling out the update before very slow it seemed like (I had not gotten it on either of my HD-DVRs).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Maybe they identified some issue related to moving from the old to the new and thus are keeping the two on separate release paths until they can get an update that works universally across the board again.


I doubt it. My HR20-700 just updated to 2CA at 3:30 this morning, so the rollout has still been progressing.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well no idea then :lol:

I was just hypothesizing, considering we will probably never know their true reasoning!


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I went straight from 0xbe to ox2cb on both my HR700's as well.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Did you try the power button?


i am not a moron i tried the power button, then when that didn't work several times i tried a reset after that didn't work i then tried the good old unplug the unit trick and no dice.


----------



## dndell (Dec 31, 2007)

2 HR21s. Got the 2ca upgrade last night. Now I have nothing on my To To list. All the Record Series entries are still there. On hold to Directv now.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dndell said:


> 2 HR21s. Got the 2ca upgrade last night. Now I have nothing on my To To list. All the Record Series entries are still there. On hold to Directv now.


No need to call DirecTV. All you need to do is reboot your receivers.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Some1 just got home 2 verify that the TODO list had been hosed. A/O 6PM, EST, there was only 1 item in the TODO list. RBR'd the rec and checked in 20 min later. TODO list repopulating, and all primetime shows appear to b scheduled to record. No new s/w being pushed 2 rec, yet....


----------



## Z28Taxman (May 22, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> No need to call DirecTV. All you need to do is reboot your receivers.


 How long should it take to start rebuilding the to-do list? I rebooted over an hour ago and still nothing.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20 just gave me the option to download now or later.
I selected later. Anyone know when "later" is?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

My20-100 just got the ping., prompted first the now working on 02B0


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> My HR20 just gave me the option to download now or later.
> I selected later. Anyone know when "later" is?


Sometimes it's about 10 minutes, sometimes shorted. It will prompt again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> i am not a moron i tried the power button, then when that didn't work several times i tried a reset after that didn't work i then tried the good old unplug the unit trick and no dice.


never suggested you were .. I've actually had that exact problem myself in the past. Sounds like you need to call Customer Service on this one ..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Z28Taxman said:


> How long should it take to start rebuilding the to-do list? I rebooted over an hour ago and still nothing.


Depends on when you should have things recording. If you didn't have anything tonight, it could take a while.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Z28Taxman said:


> How long should it take to start rebuilding the to-do list? I rebooted over an hour ago and still nothing.


My list had partially repopulated in ~ 20 mins. It was enuff 2 pick up all the primetime programs.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Forced to take 02B0 at 6:42PM EST, what's up ?

Something must be really broke or their server clock is hosed up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CopyCat said:


> Forced to take 02B0 at 6:42PM EST, what's up ?
> 
> Something must be really broke or their server clock is hosed up.


I guess you haven't been around here today. Something is really broke, you need the update right now.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Interesting, my HR20-700 has the new software but not my HR20-100.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Z28Taxman said:


> How long should it take to start rebuilding the to-do list? I rebooted over an hour ago and still nothing.


The next few hours should show up quickly (nearly immediately) and then the remainder (~12 days in the future) should trickle in over the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Mertzen said:


> Sometimes it's about 10 minutes, sometimes shorted. It will prompt again.


Oh goody. That means I'll have to baby sit this unit so it doesn't mess up scheduled recordings.

Why not have it download and then restart at 3am?


----------



## Z28Taxman (May 22, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Depends on when you should have things recording. If you didn't have anything tonight, it could take a while.


 Yeah, sorry, looks like I jumped the gun. It picked the one night I don't have anything scheduled. I just checked and I don't have any guide data on most channels after 3am. I'll see what happens later....

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> i am not a moron i tried the power button, then when that didn't work several times i tried a reset after that didn't work i then tried the good old unplug the unit trick and no dice.


If your unit is trying to download new firmware, it might not turn on and it could seem dead for quite a while when thats happening.. I've had that problem. I'd say plug it in, and leave it alone for an hour, and then hit the power button and see what happens.


----------



## offrovin (Feb 6, 2009)

Here in Henderson NV our HR22-100 got 2BO at 3:30 PM PST; had choice of now or later. If ToDo, etc, is all messed up, rebooting = unplugging, then plugging back in? It's our 1st experience with knowing we're getting a software update - had 3 DRD435RH's prior in house; still using a 4th in the RV - never knew when or if they were updated.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have the official word; there are no added features in 0x02B0 and 0x2CB. Please report issues in the threads for those versions; I'm going to "stick" the 0x02AF thread so you can report there.


In other words, the "official word" is "no comment". I guess that means that there will be no official confirmation of what many suspect... that this NR is to fix something related to last night's guide data glitch.


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

Had the option to do it later or now on my brand new Hr20-100

Lucky i wasn't watching anything important


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Geeesh, what a day, first my HR20-700 was bricked by last nights activities and now my temporary replacement my HR20-100 reboots and starts downloading in the middle of my show.:nono2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

offrovin said:


> rebooting = unplugging, then plugging back in?


No need to unplug. Either press the red button behind the access card door, or do a reset through the menus.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

shedberg said:


> Interesting, my HR20-700 has the new software but not my HR20-100.


My HR20-100 has not rec'd the new s/w as well........yet.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

In layman's terms...HR21/100, from 2af to 2b0. Just what frickin level should I be at and should I plan on another update or 2?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hoos51 said:


> In layman's terms...HR21/100, from 2af to 2b0. Just what frickin level should I be at and should I plan on another update or 2?


You should be at *either* 2B0 or 2CB. If you're at one of those, you're all set.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 3 HR21-200. 2 of the receivers have been updated to 0x2cb about 30 minutes ago (they had 0x2af since Dec 08). 1 of the receiver had an activity recording a show (while the other 2 got a new software). I cancel the recording and try to force the update, and it still shows 0x2af on the download screen. Not sure what's going on ?Nothing breaks, so I'm going to leave it until DirecTV push the 2cb to the receiver. 

On the side note, I listen to XM The Pulse almost daily (Ch. 818). Today tho, something is not right with the sound from that channel. Like it's over synthesized (if there is a word for that). I thought it's my speakers or my stereo receivers. I checked on the other receiver and it sounds the same.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

maybe itwas a preemptive "Fix this before we brick some X-million receivers" download? I remember working at Dish a few years ago (I think it was like 4 or 5) when a faulty signal knocked out just about every receiver. never seen a 500 call queue before that... easy fix but multiply it that many times and you can have a few problems.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you so much. I thought one of these updates was supposed to fixed the Tuner 2 low readings...hr21-100

Am I all wet?


----------



## offrovin (Feb 6, 2009)

Whole process took 20 minutes; ToDo, List, Guide all appear intact with no issues.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Kodok said:


> On the side note, I listen to XM The Pulse almost daily (Ch. 818). Today tho, something is not right with the sound from that channel. Like it's over synthesized (if there is a word for that). I thought it's my speakers or my stereo receivers. I checked on the other receiver and it sounds the same.


It's a transmission problem, not related to the receivers.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

I just received the new release (Los Angeles 3:30PST)..but the to do list still only shows the programs I manually added for tonight after I first discovered the problem. It did not rebuild the scheduler with any other shows


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdmaxell said:


> Directv stirkes again. Download and installs right in middle of recording. Directv sucks! HR21-700 sucks. They all should be fired! When my area gets Fios, Directv can go F#ck itself!


Please, don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Scott B. said:


> I wish they would give the option to upgrade or upgrade later if you were actively using the box at the time of the forced upgrade.


They do. If you were watching the DVR you would have seen a box popup and ask if you wanted to do it now or later.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is it safe to assume that the 2b0 update is for those that had not yet received 2ca and that 2cb is for those that had?


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

My HR20-100 just got the 0x2B0 download here in Illinoise...no problems and it prompted before the download.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> It's a transmission problem, not related to the receivers.


I thought so too. Just wondering if anyone has the same issue as well tho probably it's not on the right thread/forum.

Btw, regarding my first question, how come only 1 of my receiver is not updated and why the force download doesn't work either ?

I'm just wondering here...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Kodok said:


> I thought so too. Just wondering if anyone has the same issue as well tho probably it's not on the right thread/forum.


Everyone will have the issue, it's being sent out that way by DirecTV.


Kodok said:


> Btw, regarding my first question, how come only 1 of my receiver is not updated and why the force download doesn't work either ?


They're staggering it. Your other receiver will get it soon.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Oh goody. That means I'll have to baby sit this unit so it doesn't mess up scheduled recordings.
> 
> Why not have it download and then restart at 3am?


You won't have to babysit anything - your Guide should have the first 12 - 24 hours worth of data before it gets back to live TV. The rest of 14 days worth will come in over the next couple of days. By tomorrow you'll probably already have a week or more's worth.

As for the timing, obviously this was a fix for something urgent, probably related to Guide data.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Everyone will have the issue, it's being sent out that way by DirecTV.
> 
> They're staggering it. Your other receiver will get it soon.


Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> No need to unplug. Either press the red button behind the access card door, or do a reset through the menus.


I had an HR lock up and menu and RBR did nothing. Unplugging for 30 minutes brought it back.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> They do. If you were watching the DVR you would have seen a box popup and ask if you wanted to do it now or later.


I was reading the paper with MSNBC on and suddenly no sound. Looked up and it started the download. I assume that by default if you don't catch the popup, it automatically does the download?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tybee Bill said:


> I had an HR lock up and menu and RBR did nothing. Unplugging for 30 minutes brought it back.
> 
> I'm just sayin'


I understand that there are cases where unplugging is necessary, but he was just asking about a regular reboot.


----------



## grithermonster (Oct 19, 2007)

HR20-100 just downloaded and now none of the buttons on the front of the unit work.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I lost my ToDo list today(this morning). The reciever just updated to 2cb and I still have no ToDo list! Only those recordings I reset this morning for shows on tonight and tomorrow. Do I have to purge my Prioritizer then re-do all my recordings again? As of now all programs in the Prioritzer say they are 0 upcomong episodes which is not true.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

AdMaven said:


> I was reading the paper with MSNBC on and suddenly no sound. Looked up and it started the download. I assume that by default if you don't catch the popup, it automatically does the download?


Correct.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

And I just checked my HR20-700 downstairs and it has 0x2CB. I guess if you aren't there to answer the prompt it downloads and installs automatically. Assuming it did in fact display the prompt.

So my HR20-100 has 0x2B0 and the HR20-700 has 0x2CB for those keeping score.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Goldlexus said:


> I lost my ToDo list today(this morning). The reciever just updated to 2cb and I still have no ToDo list! Only those recordings I reset this morning for shows on tonight and tomorrow. Do I have to purge my Prioritizer then re-do all my recordings again?


No, this is perfectly normal. It takes 24-48 hours for all of the guide data to be downloaded.


----------



## cmeans (Sep 2, 2007)

Saw that my HR21-100 had an empty To Do list. Performed a menu reboot.

I saw that I only had 4 minutes of Voyager from 2am this morning, so maybe the device rebooted...

Here's hoping that my ToDo list will rebuild soon. I've manually reminded it about some programs...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just for giggles I decided to reboot proactively and force a download on one of my boxes, but it tried to revert to 0x2af (this box is on 0x2ca). I aborted the download with an RBR and when my box came back up, my Guide data had been dumped. This box still has not had 0x2cb forced to it yet tonight. If it happens, it better happen within the next 30 minutes or there will trouble on the homefront.

Meanwhile, my HR20-700 and R22-200 both got 0x2cb shortly after 5:00 p.m. tonight.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> You won't have to babysit anything - your Guide should have the first 12 - 24 hours worth of data before it gets back to live TV. The rest of 14 days worth will come in over the next couple of days. By tomorrow you'll probably already have a week or more's worth....


When I said babysit, I meant babysitting the message about downloading now or later, not the scheduled recordings.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cmeans said:


> I saw that I only had 4 minutes of Voyager from 2am this morning, so maybe the device rebooted...


It probably didn't reboot, it just stopped recording because of the guide data issue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not everyone will get this update just yet ..


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

what are the differences between 02B0 and 02CA ??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AdMaven said:


> I was reading the paper with MSNBC on and suddenly no sound. Looked up and it started the download. I assume that by default if you don't catch the popup, it automatically does the download?


Yes, you only get so long to respond to the popup before the unit assumes you are not there to respond and carries out the upgrade.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

homebase said:


> what are the differences between 02B0 and 02CA ??


From post [post=1994920]1994920[/post]


Stuart Sweet said:


> I have the official word; there are no added features in 0x02B0 and 0x2CB. Please report issues in the threads for those versions; I'm going to "stick" the 0x02AF thread so you can report there.


Although I've temporarily closed those threads so that the "reboot" chatter is contained in this thread. I'll open those threads again later tonight.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

compnurd said:


> mine gave me the option to do it later


So did mine. I did opt to do it later - any idea on when it might happen?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fenway said:


> So did mine. I did opt to do it later - any idea on when it might happen?


Normally it would wait about 20 minutes and ask again, but it is possible in this situation that it will not ask again and you will be updated overnight.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I guess things could be a lot worse than a guide data glitch... today an Iridium satellite collided in space with a Russian satellite. This event poses no danger to DirecTV's satellites though. They were satellites in low earth orbit, nowhere near the orbit of geosynchronous satellites.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090211/ap_on_sc/satellite_collision


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got the update. It is 02xb0 for the HR22-100 we have. Hope fully we will know what its for later.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Both my HR21 and 20 have the release candidate but my parents HR20 have this new update.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> My HR20 just gave me the option to download now or later.
> I selected later. Anyone know when "later" is?


For me [this weekend] "later" was every 20 min.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

grithermonster said:


> HR20-100 just downloaded and now none of the buttons on the front of the unit work.


Reboot.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

If this comes down during _Lost_ tonight, I'm going to lose it!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> If this comes down during _Lost_ tonight, I'm going to lose it!


Just tell it to download later. But it sounds like they won't be forcing anymore downloads until the overnight hours anyway.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not everyone will get this update just yet ..


Is there any explanation why 2 of 3 HR20-700's got it, but one didn't? Plus my HR21-700 got it as well.

Just to be safe, _Lost_ is recording on my HR10. And D* just doesn't understand why I don't want to give it up.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got it around 5:30 pm today. I came home and saw the blue circle all lit up. When I got the previous update a couple days ago, my closed captioning stopped working, but it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

At 5:30 PM CST, I came home, and there was 0X02cb downloading. I anticipated one problem or another, but everything went smoothly. Both tuners seemed to be working, my "to do" list was intact, etc.

In fact, I even got a bonus. One local OTA channel in Milwaukee was not coming in on my AM21, and the OTA meter read "0". I didn't care about it, and figured the signal was too weak. Imagine my surprise when 18.1 came back to life, and at a decent signal strength. Something must have happened in the software -- such as maybe the old software was looking at the wrong digital channel. Anyway, it's fixed, and everything else works to perfection, so far as I can tell.

All in all, it appears to be a good release.

One question -- what's the difference between 02ca and 02cb? Timing, or something else?

Stan


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

One of my HR20-700s got the update but one didn't. When I turned on the one that didn't this evening, I got gray screens on all channels and even recorded programs. The GUI worked fine, lost nothing in the to do list or prioritizer, but nothing played. A menu reset brought everything back to life.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Is there any explanation why 2 of 3 HR20-700's got it, but one didn't? Plus my HR21-700 got it as well.
> 
> Just to be safe, _Lost_ is recording on my HR10. And D* just doesn't understand why I don't want to give it up.


If you were recording, it would have preempted the download ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

shendley said:


> One of my HR20-700s got the update but one didn't. When I turned on the one that didn't this evening, I got gray screens on all channels and even recorded programs. The GUI worked fine, lost nothing in the to do list or prioritizer, but nothing played. A menu reset brought everything back to life.


Sounds like this particular receiver had some other issue which required a reset.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> what's the difference between 02ca and 02cb?


We assume it's a fix for the guide data issue that occured this morning. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> From post [post=1994920]1994920[/post]
> 
> Although I've temporarily closed those threads so that the "reboot" chatter is contained in this thread. I'll open those threads again later tonight.


Your link doesn't say what the difference is, just that nothing new for either one. I received the BO on my 22-100, yet someone else with the same HDDVR has CA. So DVR model must not be the difference.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

studdad said:


> Your link doesn't say what the difference is, just that nothing new for either one. I received the BO on my 22-100, yet someone else with the same HDDVR has CA. So DVR model must not be the difference.


OK .. the version numbers are different .. :shrug: .. Just passing on the information we were given.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Would an R22-100 (down-rezzed HR22, AFAIK) get a different firmware update than a true HR22? Mine reports 0x2af, pushed on 2/8, rather than what y'all are reporting.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you were recording, it would have preempted the download ..


Well, the one machine that didn't get it did have a recording scheduled for 5:30, so all is well there.

But one machine that did get it also had a recording scheduled for 5:30 and I ended up not getting the first 10 minutes of PTI.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. the version numbers are different .. :shrug: .. Just passing on the information we were given.


Ok, thanks, I thought maybe you knew if there was going to be a difference between the two. I guess we will find out later.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

they didnt update the comedy central HD channel logo or SNY HD logo either.


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

I got the 0x02CB, installed at 5:35pm EST according to my info screen. Delayed recording of PTI on ESPN SD 206. When the recording started at 5:40pm, video was from ESPN, audio was from another channel (not sure which). HR20 returned for the first time since summer to having 771 issues. Machine became unresponsive, did RBR, came back but HD channels are pixelating.

So hard to believe that almost 2.5 years into having this machine, they introduce bugs so severe that they have to force reboot during the day, wipe out planned recordings and introduce the undiagnosable 771 errors again.

I've had just about enough, I do believe I hear FiOS calling my name.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> they didnt update the comedy central HD channel logo or SNY HD logo either.


Why would they?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Why would they?


because someone said it would be in a future software download.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcborn61 said:


> So hard to believe that almost 2.5 years into having this machine, they introduce bugs so severe that they have to force reboot during the day


What's harder to believe is that this is the third time this has happened in less than a year. But it's true, and it's really distressing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> because someone said it would be in a future software download.


They're not going to do anything like that in a "quick fix" download like they did today. This download was only to address a single issue, that's it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

denvertrakker said:


> Would an R22-100 (down-rezzed HR22, AFAIK) get a different firmware update than a true HR22? Mine reports 0x2af, pushed on 2/8, rather than what y'all are reporting.


Yes, this is possible .. Also, if you forced a download it will not necessarily grab the "new" one.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeremy, i still have the tuner 2 low signal issue, wasn't a fix incorporated in to fix that problem?

HR21-100


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcborn61 said:


> So hard to believe that almost 2.5 years into having this machine, they introduce bugs so severe that they have to force reboot during the day


If you were watching the receiver at the time, I believe you could have rejected the download this time. A "non-response" is equivalent to an "OK," though.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> They're not going to do anything like that in a "quick fix" download like they did today. This download was only to address a single issue, that's it.


but its not a single issue...the release notes say its for:

New On-Screen Displays to warn when there is no Advanced Program Guide Data

Improved/Updated: 
Stability 
UI polishing 
Improvements to hard drive check at bootup 
Performance improvements while using MediaShare


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> but its not a single issue...the release notes say its for:


I don't know where you got those release notes, but they're not addressing the changes that were made in the two versions that were released today.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't know where you got those release notes, but they're not addressing the changes that were made in the two versions that were released today.


oh....thats for 0x02cb while today was 0x2cb.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I suppose those release notes are applicable to the people who still had 2af, since I'm guessing that what we're getting now is was was in the very slowly deploying NR from last week, plus a fix for whatever happened last night.

Or is what we're getting now simply 2af content again, with a fix for what happened last night, but without all the features that were in the NR that started going out in the last week?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

t_h said:


> Or is what we're getting now simply 2af content again, with a fix for what happened last night, but without all the features that were in the NR that started going out in the last week?


If you got 2B0, that's what you got. It's the same as 2AF. If you got 2CB, then you got the newest NR, with all of the stuff from 2CA.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Now why in the world would they put the fix into the old release and jam that out in the middle of the day, rather than put it into the newer NR, and then come around again in the next week or two and give me the new NR? Unless of course the new NR they were putting out had a problem, which would explain why its releasing so slowly.


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

hoos51 said:


> Jeremy, i still have the tuner 2 low signal issue, wasn't a fix incorporated in to fix that problem?
> 
> HR21-100


If you got 02b0, then that appears to be just a patch of 02af. The tuner 2 issue is addressed in 02ca/02cb. We'll just have to wait as the progressive rollout works its way from west to east. We know thatr D* can slamdunk a release to everyone in an hour or so, but the progressive release must be to allow customer support the address issues over a longer period and not get too overwelmed all at once.

This is what I surmise anyway. D* plays their cards very close to the chest. The old IT data center concept that if the customer doesn't know there has been a problem, then the customer is happy happy.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

One of my HRx's (hr21-100) did not get the update today. 

The todo list is gone and my primetime recordings missed.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

2CB came down on both receivers around 5:30 EST. Neither one of us even knew since we didn't turn the TV on until 6 or so. Everything working fine as far as we can tell.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Wife called me up to tell me that our ToDo list was empty and that all shows in the Prioritizer had 0 upcoming episodes. I had her check the version number and I am still at 0x2CA, which I downloaded during the CE process on 01/31. Anyone else have their ToDo list wiped without getting a download? Or did I really get 0x2CB, but the Info page for some reason did not update correctly?

I have a R22-100.

- Merg


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Wife called me up to tell me that our ToDo list was empty and that all shows in the Prioritizer had 0 upcoming episodes. I had her check the version number and I am still at 0x2CA, which I downloaded during the CE process on 01/31. Anyone else have their ToDo list wiped without getting a download? Or did I really get 0x2CB, but the Info page for some reason did not update correctly?
> 
> I have a R22-100.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, my ToDo list was wiped with no download. I had to manually add back in all the upcoming recordings. Unfortunately, I missed half of tonights Americal Idol before I figured out what was going on.


----------



## booradly (Jul 24, 2007)

my receiver is not coming back from the update. It is stuck in checking sat settings. I have rbr twice. Still not working. Not sure what to do now.
Michele


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

t_h said:


> Now why in the world would they put the fix into the old release and jam that out in the middle of the day, rather than put it into the newer NR, and then come around again in the next week or two and give me the new NR?


No idea.


t_h said:


> Unless of course the new NR they were putting out had a problem, which would explain why its releasing so slowly.


That didn't seem to be the case, because my HR20-700 was update to 2CA at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

booradly said:


> my receiver is not coming back from the update. It is stuck in checking sat settings. I have rbr twice. Still not working. Not sure what to do now.
> Michele


Try unplugging it for 5minutes


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok this sounds crazy but mine looked up around that time info on the channel i was on locked couldn't get it to changed channels ....i discovered this a little while ago...reset reciever and everything works fine now but no upgrade ...figure that out


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

booradly said:


> my receiver is not coming back from the update. It is stuck in checking sat settings. I have rbr twice. Still not working. Not sure what to do now.
> Michele


How long is it stuck? It sometimes takes a little longer than you might expect.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

why does my release say its 0x2cb yet the thread title says its 0x02cb ?

why am i missing a 0 after the x ?


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had the same experience with the CC.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> why does my release say its 0x2cb yet the thread title says its 0x02cb ?
> 
> why am i missing a 0 after the x ?


I believe the info screen cuts off leading zeroes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> why does my release say its 0x2cb yet the thread title says its 0x02cb ?
> 
> why am i missing a 0 after the x ?


Because DIRECTV chooses to drop the leading zero when printing the information on their receiver. The title here simply has the leading zero added. Either way, it's the same hexadecimal number ..


----------



## booradly (Jul 24, 2007)

It has been stuck for over an hour. I unplugged it and then it came back with a disc error which i have never seen. Not it is back at the checking sat settings. We shall see what happens next. This receiver i think is on its last leg. We have a tech coming out to i am sure replacing it on sat. Luckily we have 2 hd receivers and I was able to get all my shows taped on that one. Strange though this is the only one giving me problems. This one must be more sensitive. 
Michele


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

booradly said:


> It has been stuck for over an hour. I unplugged it and then it came back with a disc error which i have never seen. Not it is back at the checking sat settings. We shall see what happens next. This receiver i think is on its last leg. We have a tech coming out to i am sure replacing it on sat. Luckily we have 2 hd receivers and I was able to get all my shows taped on that one. Strange though this is the only one giving me problems. This one must be more sensitive.
> Michele


:nono2: .. sounds like you have a different "not so happy" problem .. 

Glad to hear you already have a tech coming.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Because DIRECTV chooses to drop the leading zero when printing the information on their receiver. The title here simply has the leading zero added. Either way, it's the same hexadecimal number ..


WOW, talking about things like "hexadecimal numbers", you must be a "Goofy It Guy!"!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Seriously though, all my DVRs are Running Lickety Split like Greased Lightning and I couldn't be happier. Now come on MRV!!!


----------



## booradly (Jul 24, 2007)

i guess so. he did the scan disk error again. ugh why now!!! I guess it is good i have another one for now. but still this sucks!! As we have like 50 season passes. luckily i was smart enough to list them all out. LOL


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow... looks like a busy day was had by all here today. :eek2:

At this point outside of not having any TO DO list this morning on my HR22, both my HR20-700 and HR22-100 are running 0x02ca with no problems. 

Is this a rolling update or should my receivers be getting 0x02cb tonight after recordings end?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I might have missed it. Why is this being pushed if it does nothing? Is it just to prepare for the next official update some people already have?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

This is the exact reason I have a hr10-250 around to back up important recordings on my HR20 DVRs. I am not at home to baby sit a reboot on my HR20s. Any ideas when the 922 comes out again? Since the new tivos are most likely not coming out. I am just getting fed up with the hr20s.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

KoRn said:


> I might have missed it. Why is this being pushed if it does nothing? Is it just to prepare for the next official update some people already have?


Good question, why is this being pushed if it does nothing?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, gotta have my 2 HR10-250s as backup but luckily I am having ZERO PROBLEMS!!!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

This monring both of the HR20-700 had come out of standby, but the HR21-700 and HR23-700 were still sleeping. All four boxes were at 0x2ca. My wife called this afternoon and said that all four were downloading and knocked her off the air with a recording she was watching. When I came home from work, I checked and all four were a 0x2cb. Don't know what happened overnight, but it may have been an aborted attempt as I already had 0x2ca on all units.
There must hyave been some real nasties out there for a new release to come so quickly and then in the middle of the day.

Bob


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it reminds me of that last Glitch we had when there were serious Guide Data Problems and it locked up an awful lot of DVRs so they had to Force a Daytime Download.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

KoRn said:


> Why is this being pushed if it does nothing?





richierich said:


> Good question, why is this being pushed if it does nothing?


Who said it does nothing? Do you really think they would have pushed out a new software version in the middle of the day if it did nothing? They clearly put in a fix to deal with the guide data issue that occured early this morning.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Ken S said:


> It seems this is to be expected with DirecTV updates in the last year. Generally, there's an update, system-wide problem, and then the emergency patch. Better at 5:30PM (ET) than 8PM I guess.


This does seem like deja vu all over again.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I meant to Quote that Post and then ask what is the Specific Problem that it was meant to fix but then I realize that we never get that info so we just have to postulate!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yes, it reminds me of that last Glitch we had when there were serious Guide Data Problems and it locked up an awful lot of DVRs so they had to Force a Daytime Download.


I'm sure the problems that some people were experiencing early this morning is directly related to why we are being forced this update now.


----------



## Paznos (Sep 27, 2007)

The update erased everything on my external Hard drive......  did it happen to anyone else?


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

To Do List is empty. Nothing recorded today. The Laker game in History says "Partial" but nothing was recorded. Very soon I may be "Partial" to DishNetwork.

When are they going to fire some of the ITT Tech rejects they have "working" on this and hire some skilled firmware people? Years go by and it still has more bugs than an anthill.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Just came in, found this thread and to my utter dismay, saw my todo list utterly empty. Also none of my scheduled programmes were recorded. Bummer.................  {R22-100} No updates either...


----------



## Flyer (Dec 12, 2003)

Just forced a download on my HR20-100. It just reloaded 0x2af again. Still no To Do List, though it looks like ll the shows are still set to record. It didn't change a thing.

Guess I'll keep waiting. Then I'll have reset the local off-air stations, again, like always. This thing is becoming a hobby I no longer have time for.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got the update on one HR20 about 5:20 pm. Did not lose to do list. Other HR20 hasn't gotten it yet. I have eternal hard-drive and now worried about losing it, and also my to do list.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow... so a lot of people lost their TODO lists? 

This is just bad... thank god I had all my recordings mirrored on my HR20-100 the HR22-100 that was affected was on the last CE I wonder if that was the problem.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

my to do list items are all gone, (menu->manage->to do list), but it still records shows it was supposed to. if i look at the guide,the season series are still high lighted, and they did indeed record tonight. weird.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> Just came in, found this thread and to my utter dismay, saw my todo list utterly empty. Also none of my scheduled programmes were recorded. Bummer.................  {R22-100} No updates either...


Well, that's three people now with an R22-100 whose ToDo lists were wiped without getting a download. Any others out there? I see a trend starting...

- Merg


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you sure you're not looking at your internal drive?



Paznos said:


> The update erased everything on my external Hard drive......  did it happen to anyone else?


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep To Do List completely empty. But as far as I can tell I'm still on 0x2d0. Missed recording LOST tonight. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## Paznos (Sep 27, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Are you sure you're not looking at your internal drive?


Positive since I've already checked and the internal hard drive still has recordings on it, I've restarted, unplugged both the DVR and external HDD twice and it's still showing 100% available and my to do list is empty.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 12, 2003)

After the reload of 0x2af, my To Do List is beginning to repopulate. So it looks like it may work out. Guess we'll see after I get the new software.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> If you were watching the receiver at the time, I believe you could have rejected the download this time. A "non-response" is equivalent to an "OK," though.


yes, I was given the option while watching


----------



## jetcobra (Oct 27, 2006)

Paznos said:


> Positive since I've already checked and the internal hard drive still has recordings on it, I've restarted, unplugged both the DVR and external HDD twice and it's still showing 100% available and my to do list is empty.


When I got home this afternoon two of my HR20's were okay with no change to the TODO list or any recordings. The other one, however, had the recordings (and there were a lot of them) missing from the "List" showing 100% available. I have reset the HR20 twice with no joy. All of my units updated to the new download this afternoon, and only this one has this problem. Also I was able to set up new recordings in the guide. Anyone got any ideas on recovering the recordings???


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jetcobra said:


> Anyone got any ideas on recovering the recordings???


They're gone.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm still waiting on the update on my HR21-100 running 2CA with an empty to-do list. Tried a reboot but didn't help. Trying a software update wanted to send me the older 2AF version, and I didn't want to go backwards.

(Both HR20-700's got 2CB earlier)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Beckzilla said:


> Totally disagree with your point. Doing these updates in the early AM is much less disruptive to most peoples viewing habits. Duh! You mean to tell me that you dont realize this?


So, let me get this straight. There's potentially a guide data problem that resulted in many people losing their todo lists (and missing recordings). There's a possibility it may happen again at any time. They have a fix. Instead of them forcing the download in the middle of the afternoon to prevent problems during primetime, you'd rather they waited until 3am to do it? Running the risk of millions of subscribers missing all their primetime shows, just to spare a few from missing their recording of Dora or PTI or Judge Judy?

Please tell me your job doesn't include decision making.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Instead of them forcing the download in the middle of the afternoon to prevent problems during primetime, you'd rather they waited until 3am to do it?


I am wondering the opposite -- why one of my units _didn't_ get an update this afternoon and is still sitting with an empty to-do list.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If I were to be upset, I'd certainly be more miffed about that bwaldron, then about the download in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

denvertrakker said:


> Would an R22-100 (down-rezzed HR22, AFAIK) get a different firmware update than a true HR22? Mine reports 0x2af, pushed on 2/8, rather than what y'all are reporting.





Doug Brott said:


> Yes, this is possible .. Also, if you forced a download it will not necessarily grab the "new" one.


So, now I'm gettin' nervous. Will I not get the most current update, because it's an R22, not an HR22? Different firmware for crippled box?

And what about my sad old R15 - it's reporting last update from October.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> If I were to be upset, I'd certainly be more miffed about that bwaldron, then about the download in the middle of the afternoon.


Yep, I completely understand why they do it that way when these problems occur.


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Paznos said:


> The update erased everything on my external Hard drive......  did it happen to anyone else?


Oh great. This is excatly the circumstance where my external drive got wiped last time (a daylight forced update and reboot). Can't wait to see how high my blood pressure goes if I lose ANOTHER season of Steelers football.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

The last time I got a new NR (02AF back in December) my HR20-100 was in standby (like it usually is in the early morning) and after the download it was non-responsive so I had to unplug it, wait and then plug it back in. When it came back up, it was using the internal drive instead of the external. I had to go though the whole power down both the DVR and external drive and then power them back up to get it to recognize the external drive.

Since I was anticipating the new NR (0C2A) for the past few days, I decided to leave my DVR on all the time. So today when the forced download happened, I was anxious to see what happened with the external drive. Well, after the DVR rebooted, I went to the List and saw that it was still using the external drive :jumpingja and all my recordings were still there :icon_da: .

Should it really make a difference if the unit is "on" when the download occurs (as far as the external drive is concerned)? I'm seriously considering leaving it on whenever a new NR is announced, but of course that won't help for the emergency downloads like today's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

denvertrakker said:


> So, now I'm gettin' nervous. Will I not get the most current update, because it's an R22, not an HR22? Different firmware for crippled box?


All receivers will be updated to the newest national release in short order .. there's nothing to be alarmed about here.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

blindraccoon said:


> Can't wait to see how high my blood pressure goes if I lose ANOTHER season of Steelers football.


In case you haven't watched the games, the season turned out OK for 'em


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> All receivers will be updated to the newest national release in short order .. there's nothing to be alarmed about here.


Thanks, Doug.

(I'm not alarmed.)


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

bwaldron said:


> (I'm not alarmed.)


Me neither - quantum leap from "nervous" to "alarmed". Not gonna go there. Wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

Our HR22-100 had to be reset manually twice (after the first reset, the unit would not respond to the remote). Our HR21-700 went down and came up on its own and gave a message indicating there's a new list feature for on demand HD movies, or something like that, by pressing the green button. 

Does anyone have the details about this new feature and why they had to push it out in prime time?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

GordonT said:


> The last time I got a new NR (02AF back in December) my HR20-100 was in standby (like it usually is in the early morning) and after the download it was non-responsive so I had to unplug it, wait and then plug it back in. When it came back up, it was using the internal drive instead of the external. I had to go though the whole power down both the DVR and external drive and then power them back up to get it to recognize the external drive.
> 
> Since I was anticipating the new NR (0C2A) for the past few days, I decided to leave my DVR on all the time. So today when the forced download happened, I was anxious to see what happened with the external drive. Well, after the DVR rebooted, I went to the List and saw that it was still using the external drive :jumpingja and all my recordings were still there :icon_da: .
> 
> Should it really make a difference if the unit is "on" when the download occurs (as far as the external drive is concerned)? I'm seriously considering leaving it on whenever a new NR is announced, but of course that won't help for the emergency downloads like today's.


I leave my units on all the time anyway (well, 2 of the 3).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I finally have a moment to comment on Ken S' post:


Ken S said:


> All four of our units were hit. Programs from last night were not recorded...one locked up. Third time this type of thing has happened in under a year.
> 
> This is a quote from another thread, but I would guess it applies here too:
> 
> ...


First and foremost, I completely stand by my statement. (Good thing, since I made it a strong statement.) 

IF (always got that caveat thing going) the DVRs in today's "glitch" had simply responded to the data error and stopped recording, then when the correction arrived, restarted recording, that would be very likely quite acceptable behavior pursuant to my statement above. Properly formed data that "looks" good, might cause some strange behaviors. 

Since many (not gonna characterize as most or not most) DVRs did correct without a real issue, I take this as a very good sign that the DVRs are getting more robust. (small) woohoo for that.  Improvement is good.

Since many (still not gonna characterize as most...) did not quite correct themselves without some issue, DIRECTV obviously still has some work to do. And they know that.

And one tiny wiggle with a big caveat. Since the datastream in this case was from a protected source, this obviously is not a likely means to a security hole as I indicate in my earlier post. So, in theory, the programmers might not have to be extremist in their vigilance of that datastream validation inside the DVR.

Now the big caveat: Robust programming is quite easy once you get into the habit. So it is best to get into the habit, stay there, and never, ever let yourself slack off.  (I remember the same arguments about "structured programming" being "hard to do"....) 

Now as to the "glitch" itself.... I'm not privy to enough information, so I'm guessing that was unfortunate at the serving end. I'm sure DIRECTV is taking steps to correct that from happening again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Now as to the "glitch" itself.... I'm not privy to enough information, so I'm guessing that was unfortunate at the serving end. I'm sure DIRECTV is taking steps to correct that from happening again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


 "I watched it" live. 
Was watching a recording and it "went blank" [hadn't reached the end].
Guide was blank [not even "regular programing] and the time was 7.5 hours "ahead".
The "live tuner" had nothing.
Changed DVR to see what it was doing. By the time I got it into the guide, "regular programing" was displayed.
My HR21 was recording, stopped for five min, then started recording again [two parts in playlist this morning].
My HR20 was recording, stopped & never started again. I did a manual restart of recording, but this morning the "second part" wasn't there.
After the "missing five min", I noticed my H21 was powered up.
My NR DVR had the same missing five min.
"If I were to guess", the guide data was corrupt starting just after 12:00 AM PST.
None of my DVRs needed to be rebooted or lost their todo lists. [seems like I was lucky]


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom,

The problem is this is the third time in about six months we've seen the same type of issue with these devices. I think it's also four NRs now that have had emergency patches issued shortly after release. As for the "serving end" if they haven't made effective changes to their process after the last two lockups...should we really expect anything to happen this time?

At some point we have to consider that there's something seriously wrong with the way this software is being developed/tested and released. Let's also remember we're getting close to three years from release and at least five years since development began on the HR2x.

You can say that they don't have to be too vigilant on how they handle their own stream, but your original quote was from a thread where DirecTV had (and continues to) screw up basic UPnP queries. They have also had issues with record commands coming from their remote scheduler causing issues. Should we just expect that the "robustness" of the programming is going to be better on the network side? I just don't see too much vigilance happening anywhere. As for the secure stream...I'm sure many at HBO thought things were secure right up until Captain Midnight went on the air.

You're willing to give them small praise for not locking up all the machines this time around...that may just be nothing more than luck. How about we hold off on the kudos until they do quite a bit better than they have over the past year?

These are the kind of problems that get executives to thinking it may just be better to go with an outsourced solution.



Tom Robertson said:


> I finally have a moment to comment on Ken S' post:
> 
> First and foremost, I completely stand by my statement. (Good thing, since I made it a strong statement.)
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Tom,
> 
> The problem is this is the third time in about six months we've seen the same type of issue with these devices. I think it's also four NRs now that have had emergency patches issued shortly after release. As for the "serving end" if they haven't made effective changes to their process after the last two lockups...should we really expect anything to happen this time?
> 
> ...


Ken, FWIW "this time" seems to have been slightly different that previous times.
"Before" I'd be watching a "live" program and the receiver "crashed", rebooted, etc.
"This time" nothing crashed, no reboot, and "came back" in 5 min.
What does seem to be "common" is the time frame. After 12:00 midnight and before 12:40 AM PST [going back five years, so not just the HR20 doing this].


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Tom,
> 
> *The problem is this is the third time in about six months we've seen the same type of issue with these devices. I think it's also four NRs now that have had emergency patches issued shortly after release*. As for the "serving end" if they haven't made effective changes to their process after the last two lockups...should we really expect anything to happen this time?
> 
> ...


I bolded the important parts but you hit the nail on the head. This is just getting to the point of being comical. Direct TV should of not been so damn greedy and let tivo do the MPEG4 boxes from the start. Atleast we would have a reliable DVR.

I would of missed lost if not for my old reliable HR10-250 as my hr20-700 must of locked up during the reboot on the upgrade. Since I was at work it just sat frozen all night till I got home.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

All I know is that I had 11 shows scheduled to record on my HR22 on 2/11/09 between the hours of 10am and 1am. In that 15 hour period, they all say "Canceled" in the history except it did successfully record a show at 8pm & 11:35pm. But then at 12:06am it went back to failing to record Jimmy Kimmel. It says it took a software download at 5:30pm.

Why would it fail to record several times, successfully take the software update, then record one program, fail to record a few more times, record a second program successfully, then fail yet again? It both suceeded and failed to record both before and after the software update.

As I said, mine did take an update. Here's what my system info says:

Original Ver: 0x256

Past Upgrade: 0x2b0, Yesterday at 5:48p

Should I expect DTV to screw me out of my recordings whenever they send me a software update?

Sorry, I'm new and clueless as to why this is going on.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> All receivers will be updated to the newest national release in short order .. there's nothing to be alarmed about here.


How can you tell if your version is the National Release or some other release? Why are there different releases anyways? Are they regional or something like that? I know how to view my software version, but they're just numbers and letters to the Average Joe.

Here's what my system info says:

Original Ver: 0x256

Past Upgrade: 0x2b0, Yesterday at 5:48p


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

The update option (now or later) popped up yesterday afternoon. I clicked later and fully expected it to pop up again later. It never did so I assumed it would do the update during the night. As for as I know it never did. Usually there would be a message stating an update was performed when I turn the receiver/TV on. I looked at my info, but could not find the software update number. 

Am I looking at the wrong place?


----------



## kdonnel (Jan 4, 2006)

Well this release was a big steaming pile of crap for my receivers.

I have two HR21's and both have been locked up at 9:00pm or so when I have turned on the TV the past two nights.

Neither has successfully recorded anything in the last two nights.

Yeah DirecTV!!!!

I have to pull the plug and reboot them. They seem to be working when they finally reboot but I imagine they will be locked up tonight and not record anything again.

Yeah DirecTV!!!!


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

My upgrade showed up at 4:48 and asked me to download now or later, I choose now. By 4:58 I was watching TV again. I have a HR23-700. The 771 error that shows up when changing channels is gone. My guide came right back up after the download and still had all recorded shows. The menu is a lot faster as is going from one channel to another. Hats off to D* for the quick download and fixing the lag and 771 issues. I never got the 2CA, just the 2CB last night. Good work D*.:grin:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Both HR20's upgraded. One yesterday evening and one this morning. Both are working great. No missing TO DO lists and all previous recordings are ok. Was worried about external hard-drive, but its fine. Everything works as it should!


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> These are the kind of problems that get executives to thinking it may just be better to go with an outsourced solution.


How true Ken, the current guys that are doing the software have proven time and time that they are not able to do the job. They should be replaced.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

Until we now the percentages, how can anyone say that D* screws up on the updates. There are thousands probably even millions of people getting these upgrades that we have no idea how it went for them. For just a hand full of people reporting bad experiences here means that maybe they are just the unlucky ones. Does anyone know what the percentages are on the upgrades sent out nationaly? We do not know. It could be that 5% had issues while the other 95% had no issues, and those 5% are posting while the rest of us are just enjoying our D*. Or just the other way around. I for one would be very interested in knowing what the National numbers are for the upgrades. It is quite possible I am wrong, but also possible I am right.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Rob77 said:


> How true Ken, the current guys that are doing the software have proven time and time that they are not able to do the job. They should be replaced.


Why?

What is it that they're unable to do?

We're getting new features and they work.

Help me out here, what am I missing? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Why?
> 
> What is it that they're unable to do?
> Mike


It does seem like they do not adequately test all of the software fixes in a Real World Production Environment with Real World Data. I worked in IT with a large Nationally known bank and we had to relentlessly unit test in controlled environments but then had to test in Real World Situations using Real World Data in large volumes called System Integrated Stress Testing and I don't see that being done as maybe there is a Rush to get it in place and if it doesn't work we will quickly fix it in a production environment and then rush the fix out the door to the unwashed masses.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bighoopla said:


> How can you tell if your version is the National Release or some other release? Why are there different releases anyways? Are they regional or something like that? I know how to view my software version, but they're just numbers and letters to the Average Joe.
> 
> Here's what my system info says:
> 
> ...


Your system is always on the most recent national release available for your receiver unless you are part of the Cutting Edge Team (view this forum for more information).

As for release notes .. Check the "Issues" threads at the top of this forum for the release notes relevant to your receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

reubenray said:


> The update option (now or later) popped up yesterday afternoon. I clicked later and fully expected it to pop up again later. It never did so I assumed it would do the update during the night. As for as I know it never did. Usually there would be a message stating an update was performed when I turn the receiver/TV on. I looked at my info, but could not find the software update number.
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong place?


If you rejected the update this time, then it was not offered again. It should update automatically over the coming days.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Ken, FWIW "this time" seems to have been slightly different that previous times.
> "Before" I'd be watching a "live" program and the receiver "crashed", rebooted, etc.
> "This time" nothing crashed, no reboot, and "came back" in 5 min.
> What does seem to be "common" is the time frame. After 12:00 midnight and before 12:40 AM PST [going back five years, so not just the HR20 doing this].


VOS,

Except during the process one of my receivers did lockup and the others were left with empty to do lists six hours later. I had to reboot all of them to get the prioritizer/todo list to start repopulating.

So, yes maybe not as bad as a total lockup but, at least for me, the effect was the same...it took human intervention to get them all operating properly again.

Even if I was just the unlucky one this time around and your experience was the norm...don't you think after the previous two issues this wouldn't be happening again...at least not this soon?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

vikingguy said:


> I bolded the important parts but you hit the nail on the head. This is just getting to the point of being comical. Direct TV should of not been so damn greedy and let tivo do the MPEG4 boxes from the start. Atleast we would have a reliable DVR.
> 
> I would of missed lost if not for my old reliable HR10-250 as my hr20-700 must of locked up during the reboot on the upgrade. Since I was at work it just sat frozen all night till I got home.


I don't know if Tivo is the group...they've been given a chance though, but they still have to prove they can deliver a working product on time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

richierich said:


> It does seem like they do not adequately test all of the software fixes in a Real World Production Environment with Real World Data. I worked in IT with a large Nationally known bank and we had to relentlessly unit test in controlled environments but then had to test in Real World Situations using Real World Data in large volumes called System Integrated Stress Testing and I don't see that being done as maybe there is a Rush to get it in place and if it doesn't work we will quickly fix it in a production environment and then rush the fix out the door to the unwashed masses.


That's basically an assumption on your part.

There is real world testing done on real world receivers with real world configurations and equipment.

It goes on constantly. If there is several months between releases it's because it is in real world testing.

You can see for yourself here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847

Further, it's self evident in that the firmware is continually getting better, NOT worse, with each new release.

Mike


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Prince Oz said:


> Until we now the percentages, how can anyone say that D* screws up on the updates. There are thousands probably even millions of people getting these upgrades that we have no idea how it went for them. For just a hand full of people reporting bad experiences here means that maybe they are just the unlucky ones. Does anyone know what the percentages are on the upgrades sent out nationaly? We do not know. It could be that 5% had issues while the other 95% had no issues, and those 5% are posting while the rest of us are just enjoying our D*. Or just the other way around. I for one would be very interested in knowing what the National numbers are for the upgrades. It is quite possible I am wrong, but also possible I am right.





MicroBeta said:


> Why?
> 
> What is it that they're unable to do?
> 
> ...


We know that last three national releases had to have emergency patches sent down shortly after release. We know that three times in the last year the data stream caused the machines to malfunction...and twice caused system-wide lockups. So, at least in those cases we pretty much know how it went for everyone.

So to answer Mike's question...these machines are unable to operate in a stable manner because of numerous bugs. Those new features don't always work and many have been in beta for years (mediashare, channels I get, parental controls, UI speed, etc.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is not the right thread for discussions of TiVo products.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

So, is it my understanding those that have 2b0 can expect a further update to 2ca or 2cb?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I just checked my ToDo List and Prioritizer and it looks like it has repopulated itself. I don't know why it was wiped to begin with since I didn't get an update yesterday, but at least it's back.

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> We know that last three national releases had to have emergency patches sent down shortly after release. We know that three times in the last year the data stream caused the machines to malfunction...and twice caused system-wide lockups. So, at least in those cases we pretty much know how it went for everyone.
> 
> So to answer Mike's question...*these machines are unable to operate in a stable manner because of numerous bugs.* Those new features don't always work and many have been in beta for years (mediashare, channels I get, parental controls, UI speed, etc.)


I believe that's a *generalization* and is inaccurate.

While there are problems, they aren't affecting the majority of subs.

Myself, I've had very few problems with my HR2x's. I don't have 771 errors and never have. I've missed a hand full of recordings with my three HR2x's over the last two years.

My friends with DirecTV don't the severe issues that read about here.

If these problems were the norm we would see the number of subs would be plummeting by now.

Based on this, I think it's a reasonable conclusion that the severe problems that are posted here are not wide spread throughout the subscribers.

I do agree that things like CIG, and Parental Controls should be working and working flawlessly.

Mike


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

My HR22-100 is still at 0x2ca from Jan 31 CE download. Should my DVR have updated to 2cb or what?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

My HR20 did not receive an update and it was effected by the deleted To Do list.

I posted the below in the issues thread.

_HR20-700 lost the To Do list like lots of other people early Wed. morning.

Since the HR20 is in my bedroom, I didn't notice it until this morning Thurs). There were no recordings all day yesterday and still nothing in the To Do List.

I did an RBR which didn't finalize normally. It got to about 10% in Step 2 of 2 and went right to live TV. So I RBR'd again, this time it got to 85%..."rebuilding scheduler list" appeared on the bottom of the screen (as it should) and then went to live TV. Nothing was in the To Do List and the prioritizer shows no programs found for any of my series links. The guide data was populated. It passed all system tests.

I couldn't wait to see if the the To Do list began populating because I had to go to work.

This did not happen to my HR23 (which is networked). Both DVRs are running the latest software.

What has been everyone's experience in how long it took to repopulate the To Do list???

Thanks
Vinny_


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeremy W said:
 

> They're gone.


Jeremy, you and I have had some heated exchanges in the past, but I have to say, and I feel it should be done publicly and not via IM, that your responses in this thread have been above and beyond the call of duty.

*VERY* nicely done, Sir!


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Let's see, in the last three days my HR20-700s have had three different software versions. Yeah, D* has its programming act together. Not!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Both my HR20 and HR21 had update ready screens yesterday afternoon about 4:30. The HR21 was responsive to remote control commands and downloaded the update correctly. The HR20 would not respond to the remote or front panel controls so I did an RBR. It successfully rebooted.

The HR20 downloaded the software update overnight and seems to be functioning properly today.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Micro-beta said,

"Based on this, I think it's a reasonable conclusion that the severe problems that are posted here are not wide spread throughout the subscribers."

I agree, at least in part. We see the good, the bad, and the ugly. I interact with "normal" D* users frequently (not as a D* employee), and the vast majority of them are completely unaware of 99% the issues we see here. *They don't even know there are "problems"*, because of how they use the boxes. Doing nothing more than recording a program and watching it later is the most common activity of the "casual" users I chat with. They don't do *anything* else.

Guide, Record, Play...for these rudimentary features, the boxes work well most of the time. So much so, that in those cases where it doesn't do one of these functions properly, they routinely say to me, "I must have done something wrong." 

This is not an apologetic for the significant bugs we report here, just a description of how differing demographics have a totally different "experience" with the very same boxes that we beat to death, or at least put a fine eye on.

Ken has a point, when viewed from *our* perspective. We can all list the many significant and frequently experienced shortcomings of some features (even basic ones). It used to be much worse. There was a time when I could and would not recommend getting a D* HD-DVR to a "casual" consumer. That is no longer the case, and hasn't been for a very long time.

For very basic functions, most of the time the boxes are *perceived* as doing well, at least in the eyes of "casual" users that I interact with. They literally do not know what they are missing and many times, do not even recognize that the box is mal-performing.

Like most things, whether or not something is "horrible" or "working well", depends solely on one's point of view. We are here to be picky. They are there to watch TV.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Got mine at 5:36 p.m. Eastern time last night. Good thing I wasn't recording anything.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Why?
> 
> What is it that they're unable to do?
> 
> ...


You're being obtuse.


----------



## jetcobra (Oct 27, 2006)

One of my HR20's had all of its recordings wiped - It is a 1 TB external drive that was about 85% full. Some of you are saying that DTV has improved this unit as it has released new SW, but there should never, ever be a case where all recordings are deleted (never to be recovered again). And just because it does not happen to everyone does not excuse their inability to prevent it. I still have one active HR-250 that has been cooking along ever since I got it (early adopter) with no problems like this. Even if a few of us (and it appears that a much more significant number from the responses in these threads) had experienced these ongoing problems, that is a major problem in itself. You can say they have improved all you want, but the bottom line is that two years into this, you should never have an occasion where you lose all your recordings.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder, there is no official support for eSATA drives and losing your recordings when using an unsupported configuration is a risk that you take.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> VOS,
> 
> Except during the process one of my receivers did lockup and the others were left with empty to do lists six hours later. I had to reboot all of them to get the prioritizer/todo list to start repopulating.
> 
> ...


My "input" was more as a description, than a "comment" on the status of how well or not DirecTV is doing to resolve "this problem".
Being on the west coast, I have tended to be using my DirecTV when this has happened and "they" [guide glitches] have been around since I first got my Sony HD SAT200. The guide data seems to be corrupted [rarely], which has forced a reboot before. This time, it seems there was a "time stamp" off [for 5 min], which sent everything into a "strange state". How each receiver "handled" this seems to have varied. My H21 "simply" can out of standby, where my DVRs "stopped & restarted" the recording with two and "simply stopped" the recording on my third.
"It seems like" had this glitch been like the previous ones, and caused a reboot, then ToDo lists wouldn't have been affected [stuck @ zero] like they were.
Should all of our receivers be able to handle everything thrown at them? Sure. It just seems like this was a new curve [ball] thrown this time.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jetcobra said:


> You can say they have improved all you want, but the bottom line is that two years into this, you should never have an occasion where you lose all your recordings.


You are correct...but appear to be suffering from the "Illusion of Central Position". The problem you report is indeed, severe...but it is more rare than it is severe, which was the whole point of my prior post. The vast, vast, vast majority of "casual" users have never experienced a loss of all recordings. You have (Central), so it seems overwhelmingly horrible. (and is, for you). Extrapolating your isolated event to the general public is where the error is.

I have never (in nearly 3 years) talked to a single "casual" consumer who has lost all their recordings. That is 0 in a sample of hundreds.

This doesn't mean the problem isn't there. It doesn't mean it shouldn't be fixed. It doesn't mean that it shouldn't have been fixed long ago. It simply means that the problem is NOT widespread amongst the general public.

We can get somewhat myopic in these forums, hence my reference to the Illusion of Central Position....sometimes we think our experience is everyone else's...not so, and in this case, not even close. We are the "special" case, they are the "general" case. We see and experience far more problems than they do, and that was my point. (not that the problems aren't there)


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I own 4 HD-DVR's (one from at least each gen) I have been through at least 6 HR20's since the HR2x series started I currently still own one of my original HR20's (although I went through 3 replacements originally on that one too) but it has worked solid for over 2 years now. 

Anyhow I recently got an HR21 and an HR22 and I have to say they seem to get worse and worse in terms of performance. Lately the performance on my HR21 and HR22 have been nothing short of painful. Seconds pass between guide scrolls and Recording List scrolls. Even trying to enter a channel number has become a challenge. I find myself having to enter channel numbers 2 or 3 times because the receiver does not respond and then I press a number again thinking it did not catch my last key press then both key presses show up at once. Horrible!

Deleting programs is not as bad but it has gotten worse. I find it kind of ironic that those 2 have the stock drive in them and my trusty old HR20-100 has had an external 750GB drive hooked into it for over a year and outperforms my HR21 and HR22 in every aspect.

Yesterdays update knocked out my TODO list on my HR22 and if not for the fact that I was mirroring all my recordings on my HR20 I would have missed some of my shows.

While I appreciate that DTV has added tons of cool new features to their boxes I think they neglected the one KEY thing I would rather have RELIABILITY and PERFORMANCE! Get these things operating reliably and FAST. After 3 years+ of development they have only gotten slower and LESS reliable!

I have been patient and always been quick to praise DTV and recommend their service and DVR's to friends and family. But I will no longer do so. 

I have not seen or played with the DISH HD-DVR's but how do they stack up in terms of PERFORMANCE and RELIABILITY against the HR2x????


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Rob77 said:


> How true Ken, the current guys that are doing the software have proven time and time that they are not able to do the job. They should be replaced.





ATARI said:


> You're being obtuse.


Not at all.

I don't think I wrote a dull or slow witted post.

Rob77 posited that the current programmers were unable to do their job.

I was merely interested in the basis for such a comment.

Mike


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

In the words of Dan Collns, "It's just TV".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's be a little more respectful to each other.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

one thing I've wondered is if the guide is truly (and that is the key word here) cached why can't the unit revert to the cache during a stream malfunction.


----------



## MattDing (May 12, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Why?
> 
> What is it that they're unable to do?
> 
> ...


What it's been unable to reliably do is its core function - record what I tell it to and play it back when I want. It has been unable to do that without an unnecessary amount of babysitting on my part. New features are great but if the core feature - the thing the box was designed to do - isn't reliable then what's the use?

It's like owning a car and having the dealer tell you "This is a nice machine. Every once in a while the transmission slips and it won't go until you get under there and whack it with a hammer - really easy, no big deal. Plus we just added some more cup holders and heated seats so it's all good." What the hell is the point of putting lipstick on a pig if it doesn't get you where you want? These units started behind the curve and never bothered to get the fundamentals ironed out because they were in a race to keep up.

People say that the complaints here are not a representative sample of what is happening with the "millions" of units out there. I call B.S. Do you think these problems hit us because we post on a specific internet forum? If it hit a bunch of us here then it also hit the other people that have never heard of DBSTalk. They don't come here and post about it. They call DirecTV support or figure out how to reset the unit themselves and grumble about what a PITA it is.

Don't fool yourselves. Bad experiences breed negative impressions. It is simply human nature. There are many people here that say that they haven't had any problems and they are very happy with their HRs. I don't doubt that for a second. If you've had a good history with a product you will like it. What you can't do, unless you put blinders on, is ignore that when people *do *have trouble they start to think negatively about a device. Right or wrong it's a fact.

People can try and convice others that the problems are no big deal or that they shouldn't be upset when a glitch occurs but these are real customers out in the real world forming real opinions about a company and its products.

If the impression they get is negative no amount of informing them about your perfect experience is going to change that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jetcobra said:


> One of my HR20's had all of its recordings wiped - It is a 1 TB external drive that was about 85% full. Some of you are saying that DTV has improved this unit as it has released new SW, but there should never, ever be a case where all recordings are deleted (never to be recovered again). And just because it does not happen to everyone does not excuse their inability to prevent it. I still have one active HR-250 that has been cooking along ever since I got it (early adopter) with no problems like this. Even if a few of us (and it appears that a much more significant number from the responses in these threads) had experienced these ongoing problems, that is a major problem in itself. You can say they have improved all you want, but the bottom line is that two years into this, you should never have an occasion where you lose all your recordings.


Use of an external drive is UNSUPPORTED by DirecTV. I agree that it is horrible to lose all your recordings.

You need to consider that you were using a completely unsupported and undocumented feature at your own risk. :grin:

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Use of an external drive is UNSUPPORTED by DirecTV. I agree that it is horrible to lose all your recordings.
> 
> You need to consider that you were using a completely unsupported and undocumented feature at your own risk. :grin:
> 
> Mike


 [not using one but] One "might think" after two years there would be a list of "supported" eSATAs.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hasan said:


> Micro-beta said,
> 
> "Based on this, I think it's a reasonable conclusion that the severe problems that are posted here are not wide spread throughout the subscribers."
> 
> ...


Hasan,

I agree in part, but...my friends that could care less about the higher level functions...some of which call their DirecTV DVR a "cable box"...have noticed the two previous lockups, 771 errors (which I haven't had)...non-recovery from rain fade and reboots during the early evenings. One of them lost two weeks of recordings after the October lockup...so some of these issues are noticed...but the standard of quality for this type of device is pretty low...most people just write it off.

This part of the discussion came from a thread where Tom and I were discussing programming quality and robustness. Certainly not something most of my friends care about. My point was the process by which this software is being developed seems to be seriously flawed... The product may be slowly getting better over time, but the method is showing itself over and over again to be poor in relation to other quality software development programs. This gets a bit worrisome as DirecTV begins to play in the networking area (once again where this discussion started) and their screw-ups start to affect other products. Your friends and mine will certainly care if there's a security hole and hackers are able to take their quicken files or...the HR2x starts locking up their routers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [not using one but] One "might think" after two years there would be a list of "supported" eSATAs.


I think that the reason they don't officially support the use of external eSATA drives is because their implementation isn't very good. If it was properly implemented, then every eSATA drive would work with no issues.

And we all know that is not the case at all.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

hoos51 said:


> So, is it my understanding those that have 2b0 can expect a further update to 2ca or 2cb?


I'm not sure what we can 'expect'.

I'm still trying to figure out why a patch was made to the old NR AND the new NR. Either there is something wrong with the new NR or directv decided that updating everyone twice a few weeks apart and having four releases in evidence was better than fixing the new NR and pushing that to everyone right away.

My two boxes were still on the old NR (2af) and got 2b0, one at 4pm yesterday (wiping out my wifes Oprah recording) and one in the middle of the night last night.

So it seems I'll be getting ANOTHER update at some point to 2ca or 2cb.

Given the discussion of how esatas arent supported and that people are having their drives wiped, I'm discomforted in the number of releases that are being pushed to me.

The QA/QC also seems to stink, excessively. I'd much rather get an update every 4-6 months than one a month that hasnt been tested for very long. Especially when they have to jack out a fix to the new NR a couple of days or a week later a majority of the time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> [not using one but] One "might think" after two years there would be a list of "supported" eSATAs.


Mightn't one?


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

Well Tuesday I turned on my bedroom TV and it was showing the record bar at the bottom of the TV but it was not recording anything. So I check the menu and it said it did an update at 3:30AM Monday. Now last night I turned on my bedroom TV again and the same thing appeared but it would not let me change channels as there was just a blank screen there. So I checked the menu again and it said it did another update at 5:15PM wed. I had to turn the R22 back off then on again for it to work properly. Never had any issues like this before with updates. Two in three days!! We will see what happens tonight.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [not using one but] One "might think" after two years there would be a list of "supported" eSATAs.


The Western Digital "My DVR" series or the Seagate "Showcase DVR Storage Expander" might be a good start ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The Western Digital "My DVR" series or the Seagate "Showcase DVR Storage Expander" might be a good start ...


I've read that somewhere before. :grin:

Good info, thanks. 

Mike


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

hoos51 said:


> So, is it my understanding those that have 2b0 can expect a further update to 2ca or 2cb?


I too would like to know the answer to this question.

My take is that the 2ca update got messed up due to a guide data stream problem/change. So those that got 2ca needed this quick fix to 2cb. Those of us that hadn't yet gotten 2ca, got the 2b0 update to prepare for the eventual next NR. Probably now delayed.


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

Just throwing this out here: My HR21-100 got 0x2b0 around 5:40pm yesterday. The only thing I've noticed so far is that a few manual recordings for live sports events I had set were either gone from the to do list or were changed to later nonlive airings (I have reset them). I also notice that I now get the 771 searching for sat, but so far only when changing to ch. 619 from "quick tune"; changing to another channel and switching back resolves the issue. However, I'm concerned that sometime in the future when I set up a recording on 619 I'll get a blank recording because "the channel wasn't in the guide" (or something related to the 771 issue).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Tom,
> 
> The problem is this is the third time in about six months we've seen the same type of issue with these devices. I think it's also four NRs now that have had emergency patches issued shortly after release. As for the "serving end" if they haven't made effective changes to their process after the last two lockups...should we really expect anything to happen this time?
> 
> ...


I hope you understand that none of my strong stance on robust programming techniques was an excuse for DIRECTV (or in the original thread PCH either.) Both companies, actually ALL software developers, really need to apply robust programming in all their code.

My small praise was a manager's decision to sincerely praise early for what appears to be an improvement. I find that praise, used sincerely, makes a better work environment. (And I also understand the need for the hammer from time to time as well.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I too would like to know the answer to this question.
> 
> My take is that the 2ca update got messed up due to a guide data stream problem/change. So those that got 2ca needed this quick fix to 2cb. Those of us that hadn't yet gotten 2ca, got the 2b0 update to prepare for the eventual next NR. Probably now delayed.


Don't assume anything .. In reality, 0x2b0 includes a patch that isn't in 0x2af .. but it is not because of 0x2af.

Folks that received the update yesterday were given the option to download Now or Later. If the "Later" option were selected, then the update will come to you overnight at some point in the next few days. If the "Now" option were selected or the prompt was ignored, then the download started immediately or after a short wait.

I do not believe you can force the "new" firmware just yet, but again it will be downloaded automatically based on the roll out schedule.

I believe this is the first time that folks have been given the option to download a national release early. So what appeared to be a "forced" download was in reality an "optional" download. You had the option to reject it at least for now. Not everyone was offered the option to download the firmware. I'm not sure of the exact criteria used, but if a program were recording or would be recording "soon," then that receiver would not have been offered the option.

With a number of "To Do" lists empty yesterday, it's not hard to see what some of the criteria might have been. There was probably other criteria as well as I don't have a whole lot of detail myself.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

VOS,

I also watched the event happen one of my DVRs. And I managed to track down the time and date it thought it had: April, 2034 at 7am. So yeah, it instantly flushed all the guide as being way, way out of date. 

A few minutes later it corrected the time/date and flushed the cache once again. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just tried to force a download and it just reloaded 2b0. So this was just a patch and not the actual , so it the near future I should get the 2cb? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure you will get 0x02CB or a later iteration at some point. There is nothing you can do to force a national release to come sooner.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hoos51 said:


> Just tried to force a download and it just reloaded 2b0. So this was just a patch and not the actual , so it the near future I should get the 2cb? Thanks in advance.


0x2b0 & 0x2cb are "equivalent" in the sense that

Pace (-700) and Samsung (-200) receivers will get 0x2cb

and

Thomson/Audiovox (-100) receivers will get 0x2b0


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Doug, the reason I asked is that I have had this tuner 2 low signal vs higher signals on tuner 1 for ever.

I was told this release would fix that. Any insight on that?


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by blindraccoon
> Can't wait to see how high my blood pressure goes if I lose ANOTHER season of Steelers football.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've watch the playoff games and SuperBowl numerous times already, I just can't seem to get enough


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Sigh. Well, at least I can come here and find out what's going on.


DodgerKing said:


> Yes. Many people lost their To Do List today and had recording issues with their DVRs.


Yes, like every week, had a group of people over to watch Lost, and nothing in the play list. Looked down, and no red recording light. It should ahve been recording both Lost and American Idol. Thankfully I've learned to not trust the HR2xs, and duplicate important recordings on the HR10. It seems like a waste to pay $5 every month to mirror the HR10, since OTA is the only HD it's able to get now, but I have to if I want to know our shows will be recorded. So essentially, their programming incompetence results in $5 more revenue every month from my household. 



Herdfan said:


> Just to be safe, _Lost_ is recording on my HR10. And D* just doesn't understand why I don't want to give it up.


Exactly. Perhaps I'm not the only household contributing to their incompetence revenue stream.



MicroBeta said:


> Why?
> 
> What is it that they're unable to do?
> 
> ...


Seriously? For starters, they are unable to be counted on to reliably record the programs the users direct them to record. DVRs have been around for a decade now, yet DirecTV still can't seem to get this basic functionality down pat. Like others have pointed out, this is the 3rd major DVR f*up they've had in the past 6 months. Has _any_ other provider had issues this serious, in this frequency? I don't know, because I've been with DirecTV for 13 years. Maybe I just got spoiled with the TiVo reliability that I've had for the past nine.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hoos51 said:


> Thanks Doug, the reason I asked is that I have had this tuner 2 low signal vs higher signals on tuner 1 for ever.
> 
> I was told this release would fix that. Any insight on that?


perhaps if it's an HR21-100 ..


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess I should have stated, yes HR21/100 and no it didn't fix it. BTW, great victory over WF .....Go Hoos!


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A reminder, there is no official support for eSATA drives and losing your recordings when using an unsupported configuration is a risk that you take.


Has there never been a case where an internal drive has suffured the same fate (total erasure)? I seem to remember some time back at least one person posting that their internal was wiped, but I cannot remember when or in what thread that was.

In any case, your point is valid and reinforces my wish that DirecTV would offer DVR options with much larger hard drives for us football freaks who like to record and watch the whole season during the summer months.

P.S. I'm still sweating my update.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DarinC said:


> Has _any_ other provider had issues this serious, in this frequency? I don't know, because I've been with DirecTV for 13 years. Maybe I just got spoiled with the TiVo reliability that I've had for the past nine.


Just cherry picked a few threads from Page # in the TiVo Series 3 forum @ TCF.

My TiVo crashes when I turn on my TV

Green Screen & Freezing: Cable Signal strength?

TiVo HD - All Video Vanishes

TiVo HD picture freezes


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

DarinC said:


> Sigh. Well, at least I can come here and find out what's going on.
> 
> Yes, like every week, had a group of people over to watch Lost, and nothing in the play list. Looked down, and no red recording light. It should ahve been recording both Lost and American Idol. Thankfully I've learned to not trust the HR2xs, and duplicate important recordings on the HR10. It seems like a waste to pay $5 every month to mirror the HR10, since OTA is the only HD it's able to get now, but I have to if I want to know our shows will be recorded. So essentially, their programming incompetence results in $5 more revenue every month from my household.
> 
> ...


Well put DarinC. I too have kept one of my HR10-250s to guarentee important shows are recorded.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

Ken S said:


> Hasan,
> 
> I agree in part, but...my friends that could care less about the higher level functions...some of which call their DirecTV DVR a "cable box"...have noticed the two previous lockups, 771 errors (which I haven't had)...non-recovery from rain fade and reboots during the early evenings. One of them lost two weeks of recordings after the October lockup...so some of these issues are noticed...but the standard of quality for this type of device is pretty low...most people just write it off.
> 
> This part of the discussion came from a thread where Tom and I were discussing programming quality and robustness. Certainly not something most of my friends care about. My point was the process by which this software is being developed seems to be seriously flawed... The product may be slowly getting better over time, but the method is showing itself over and over again to be poor in relation to other quality software development programs. This gets a bit worrisome as DirecTV begins to play in the networking area (once again where this discussion started) and their screw-ups start to affect other products. Your friends and mine will certainly care if there's a security hole and hackers are able to take their quicken files or...the HR2x starts locking up their routers.


All firmware updates have issues. No one really takes the time to perfect them the first time. TV's, Blu-Ray, AVR, all get Firmware updates and there are always issues. From my understanding though, the good results out weight the bad results and the bad results are updated with another Firmware. Hell, I have read were Blu-Ray players and TV,s just stop working and have to be replaced because of Firmware updates which at times takes months. I have not heard of any of this with D* Firmware so maybe they are leading the pact as far as putting out a better Firmware Update than everyone else.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

blindraccoon said:


> Has there never been a case where an internal drive has suffured the same fate (total erasure)? I seem to remember some time back at least one person posting that their internal was wiped, but I cannot remember when or in what thread that was.


I'm pretty sure there was a report or two of that happening in one of the earlier waves of lockup/reboot issues about six months ago.


> In any case, your point is valid and reinforces my wish that DirecTV would offer DVR options with much larger hard drives for us football freaks who like to record and watch the whole season during the summer months.


I've come to the conclusion that archiving off of the DVR is a much better solution than increasing storage space _in _the DVR. Though sadly, I didn't come to this realization until after upgrading the storage of my two HR21s (though fortunately, *I* haven't been bit by the wipe HD bug yet). A Hauppauge HD PVR is in my future.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My To Do lists were fine on all four of my HR2x boxes yesterday, despite or because of the pushed downloads.

My ONLY issue with _Lost_ and/or _American Idol_ have to do with my wife's addiction to _Top Chef_ on Bravo and her inexplicable push of that program up the Prioritizer list. Between that and ABC's constant fscking around with the schedule by running _Lost_ a couple minutes long every week, I have to watch my To Do list . . . but that is not the fault of the HR2x boxes in the house.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

blindraccoon said:


> Has there never been a case where an internal drive has suffured the same fate (total erasure)? I seem to remember some time back at least one person posting that their internal was wiped, but I cannot remember when or in what thread that was.


When I first got my HR20-100s, the one that I put in my bedroom locked up and when I finally brought it back to life, the internal drive was wiped. So, it does happen.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Just cherry picked a few threads from Page # in the TiVo Series 3 forum @ TCF.


Fair enough, but from the (very brief) looking I did at those threads, they don't appear to be widespread issues on the same scale as as these issues we've had over the past several months.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fellow Hoo fan , help me out . Do a check on Tuner 1 and Tuner2 and tell me if your signal strength is close


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine down loaded last night at 4:55 P.M. CST the complete download was over at 5:10 with no problems.
MY todo list was just fine as well as everything else!


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe someone said it already, but what did we get from this latest update as far as software fixes/improvements? Thanks!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Jazzmo said:


> Maybe someone said it already, but what did we get from this latest update as far as software fixes/improvements? Thanks!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1986889


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Funny. Just installed a new HR20-100 with my wife's new plasma. I have a two year old HR20-100 (which replaced a one-year old HR20-700) on my 9 year old Mits 65 proj HDTV. Her's downloaded the new NR software last night and had no problems. Mine didn't download (maybe because I'm on a CE 2b7). Her To-Do list and playlist are fine. My to-do list was gone. Menu reset repaired it.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

hoos51 said:


> Fellow Hoo fan , help me out . Do a check on Tuner 1 and Tuner2 and tell me if your signal strength is close


You'll have to wait until I get home from work this evening, but I'll be glad to check it.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

While I'm as frustrated as everybody else, it's funny how technology has spoiled us. Just 15 years ago or so, we were using pay phones, stopping at gas stations and using paper maps for directions, and excited about S-VHS VCR's.

I read the other day that we're only 10 years away from having contact lense TV. It's gonna suck when my DVR crashes in my contact lenses.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

bighoopla said:


> While I'm as frustrated as everybody else, it's funny how technology has spoiled us. Just 15 years ago or so, we were using pay phones, stopping at gas stations and using paper maps for directions, and excited about S-VHS VCR's.
> 
> I read the other day that we're only 10 years away from having contact lense TV. It's gonna suck when my DVR crashes in my contact lenses.


Especially if you are driving.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Yesterday morning, I noticed an anomaly, but my ToDo list was fine. I learned of the problem here and thought I had avoided it since my DVR never rebooted.
In the evening, I asked my wife to check the ToDo list and it was empty. She did a menu restart for us.

Here's why I'm posting this...*Only the Prioritizer shows got re-populated in the ToDo list!* I had to try to figure out which individual shows I had hit Record on (like movies on Starz, shows I'm "checking out", and one-time events).

You may want to double-check your ToDo list for shows you think should be recording, but are now missing. This may also be an issue for anyone who has bumped against the 50-show limit in the Prioritizer and records some other shows "by hand".

Sorry if this has already been posted, but I haven't read the whole thread and haven't seen it elsewhere.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarinC said:


> <sinp>
> Seriously? For starters, they are unable to be counted on to reliably record the programs the users direct them to record. DVRs have been around for a decade now, yet DirecTV still can't seem to get this basic functionality down pat. Like others have pointed out, this is the 3rd major DVR f*up they've had in the past 6 months. Has _any_ other provider had issues this serious, in this frequency? I don't know, because I've been with DirecTV for 13 years. Maybe I just got spoiled with the TiVo reliability that I've had for the past nine.


Yes, I was serious.

I, like the majority of subs, rarely if ever miss a recording. In two years with three HR2x's I bet I've missed less then ten recordings. AAMOF, it's been over a year since I remember it happening

You need to realize that consistently missing recordings is out of the norm. If this is happening to you then you have a problem that needs to be addressed.

I'm sorry but it's a cop out to blame the firmware. There is something wrong with your equipment/setup/cabling/power that is causing you to consistently miss recordings.

I don't agree with those who say the HR2x is a POS the just keeps getting worse with each update; that it consistently misses recordings on a weekly basis and is an unreliable DVR.

I think overall it is worlds better then it was two years ago and the trend in functionality and reliability is and always has been upwards.

BTW, I had TiVo for almost five years before I upgraded to the HR20 and I'll admit in the beginning(early 2007) I was mad as heck at how the DVR operated. I started my share of threads to brainstorm issues. Right now I'd take my HR2x's over TiVo any day of the week. I don't know about you but my TiVos weren't perfect. The interface was slow and I lost a couple of recordings with it also.

I would suggest you start a thread to troubleshoot your issues or call DirecTV because you shouldn't be having the kind of issues you post about.

Mike


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm sorry but it's a cop out to blame the firmware. There is something wrong with your equipment/setup/cabling/power that is causing you to consistently miss recordings.


Can you explain how my equipment/setup/cabling/power could delete my todo list? 


> I would suggest you start a thread to troubleshoot your issues or call DirecTV because you shouldn't be having the kind of issues you post about.


Someone already started a thread about this issue, and it was closed, referring to this thread.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

DarinC said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a report or two of that happening in one of the earlier waves of lockup/reboot issues about six months ago.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that archiving off of the DVR is a much better solution than increasing storage space _in _the DVR. Though sadly, I didn't come to this realization until after upgrading the storage of my two HR21s (though fortunately, *I* haven't been bit by the wipe HD bug yet). *A Hauppauge HD PVR is in my future*.


I have the Hauppauge HD PVR and it works great. Dell Home has them for a limited time for under $180 using this code B0FP12N2JW5L2L at this site:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1665621

free shipping too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a great deal!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Can you explain how my equipment/setup/cabling/power could delete my todo list?
> 
> Someone already started a thread about this issue, and it was closed, referring to this thread.


I thought it would have been obvious that yesterdays glitch was not related to equipment/setup/cabling/power. :grin:

Consistently losing recordings is related to equipment/setup/cabling/power. Otherwise, IMO, we'd all have the same problem.

I wasn't talking about starting a thead about what happened yesterday. I was talking about addressing your issues of consistently losing recordings. Why would I have wanted you to start another thread to discuss what we're already discussing here? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## MattDing (May 12, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is not the right thread for discussions of TiVo products.





Doug Brott said:


> Just cherry picked a few threads from Page # in the TiVo Series 3 forum @ TCF.
> 
> My TiVo crashes when I turn on my TV
> 
> ...


So which is it?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MattDing said:


> So which is it?


We have a specific TiVo thread ..


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

HR22-100 has not received any to-do list updates 24 hours after numerous menu resets/RBRs. Lost about 25 to-dos. Not a big deal but it is really a PITA to set up my to-dos week after week searching for movies and sporting events I want to watch.

I must say - running out and buying this HR22-100 the day it was released (needing more recording space) is one of my biggest regrets. (Mod Edit: Redacted) It appears only the HR22s are not getting the to-do list back (or is it the -100 receivers)? Anyway - (Mod Edit: Redacted) they were so quickly followed by the HR23 models (which should have alleged something), and they appear to be a "forgotten about" model. It has never worked as well as the dependable HR20-700 in the game room (rock solid) or the HR21-200 in the living room (slow but steady). In retrospect I should have waited but how do you know these things in advance?

Oh well.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bones boy said:


> In retrospect I should have waited but how do you know these things in advance?


You can't.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bones boy said:


> HR22-100 has not received any to-do list updates 24 hours after numerous menu resets/RBRs. Lost about 25 to-dos. Not a big deal but it is really a PITA to set up my to-dos week after week searching for movies and sporting events I want to watch.


It seems that anything that wasn't a SL might be lost.

Mike


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I was talking about addressing your issues of consistently losing recordings.


I wouldn't say I'm _consistently_ losing recordings, I'm simply saying it's not nearly as reliable as the DVRs I've had in the past. Again, this is the 3rd time (that I know of) in the past 6 months where the vast majority of DirecTV HR2x customers have been affected by similar guide data/forced update issues. I started having an issue with artifacting that doesn't appear on the same recordings on my HR10, posted a thread, and got a "yeah, happens to a lot of people with AM21s". And while it's a user error, I still miss recordings because I keep forgetting the HR2x isn't smart enough to proactively tell you about recording conflicts. I don't know _every_ reason why it doesn't record a show when I think it will, and haven't had much luck figuring that out from the history. But the fact remains that the reliability difference between my HR2x and my HR10 is enough that I'm paying $5 a month to keep the HR10 online.


Stuart Sweet said:


> That's a great deal!


Indeed, I'm in! Thanks bpratt!


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Two words: HR21 Pro

Zero issues after been in service for 4 months, I have two of them.
Zero issues after updates.

I've never had to do a rbr on either of them.....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarinC said:


> I wouldn't say I'm _consistently_ losing recordings, I'm simply saying it's not nearly as reliable as the DVRs I've had in the past. Again, this is the 3rd time (that I know of) in the past 6 months where the vast majority of DirecTV HR2x customers have been affected by similar guide data/forced update issues. I started having an issue with artifacting that doesn't appear on the same recordings on my HR10, posted a thread, and got a "yeah, happens to a lot of people with AM21s". And while it's a user error, I still miss recordings because I keep forgetting the HR2x isn't smart enough to proactively tell you about recording conflicts. I don't know _every_ reason why it doesn't record a show when I think it will, and haven't had much luck figuring that out from the history. But the fact remains that the reliability difference between my HR2x and my HR10 is enough that I'm paying $5 a month to keep the HR10 online.
> 
> Indeed, I'm in! Thanks bpratt!


You should keep track of why recordings are missed. If there is something wrong with the firmware then post it.

What does your HR10 do differently that makes it not miss a recording that your HR2x does?

Mike


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Sartori said:


> Two words: HR21 Pro
> 
> Zero issues after been in service for 4 months, I have two of them.
> Zero issues after updates.
> ...


Three words: It doesn't matter. 

_All_ the HR2x series have had some units that experience some problems.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I wouldn't say I'm _consistently_ losing recordings, I'm simply saying it's not nearly as reliable as the DVRs I've had in the past. Again, this is the 3rd time (that I know of) in the past 6 months where the vast majority of DirecTV HR2x customers have been affected by similar guide data/forced update issues. I started having an issue with artifacting that doesn't appear on the same recordings on my HR10, posted a thread, and got a "yeah, happens to a lot of people with AM21s". And while it's a user error, I still miss recordings because I keep forgetting the HR2x isn't smart enough to proactively tell you about recording conflicts. I don't know _every_ reason why it doesn't record a show when I think it will, and haven't had much luck figuring that out from the history. But the fact remains that the reliability difference between my HR2x and my HR10 is enough that I'm paying $5 a month to keep the HR10 online.
> 
> Indeed, I'm in! Thanks bpratt!


That makes me wonder. Did this effect the HR10's at all? I don't know of anyone that has one. So, I am not sure.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> You should keep track of why recordings are missed.


I agree. But part of my frustration has been that I haven't found the history in the HR2x to be complete... there have been cases where you can see the series link set up, yet nothing is in the play list, and no reason given for not recording it.


> If there is something wrong with the firmware then post it. What does your HR10 do differently that makes it not miss a recording that your HR2x does?


If I knew those answers, maybe I could get a job with DirecTV. 


mhayes70 said:


> That makes me wonder. Did this effect the HR10's at all? I don't know of anyone that has one. So, I am not sure.


Not mine. At least not as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> That makes me wonder. Did this effect the HR10's at all? I don't know of anyone that has one. So, I am not sure.


They deal with the guide data differently. That's why guide data problems usually affect Tivos *or* DirecTV DVRs, not both.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, so I read through all the postings on lost recording and everything else and I can't find an answer to a very simple question: How do I insure that my software is never updated?

I like what I have just fine, I don't want any new features and I'm really upset that some of my recordings (particularly the Kansas vs. Memphis national championship game from last April) were lost as a result. I know it's only TV, but we record lots of shows to watch when there's nothing of interest playing. 

Is there anything I can do to prevent D* from ever sending an update to my units again?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

rabit ears said:


> OK, so I read through all the postings on lost recording and everything else and I can't find an answer to a very simple question: How do I insure that my software is never updated?
> 
> I like what I have just fine, I don't want any new features and I'm really upset that some of my recordings (particularly the Kansas vs. Memphis national championship game from last April) were lost as a result. I know it's only TV, but we record lots of shows to watch when there's nothing of interest playing.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to prevent D* from ever sending an update to my units again?


The only way to prevent updates would be to unhook the sat lines...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rabit ears said:


> OK, so I read through all the postings on lost recording and everything else and I can't find an answer to a very simple question: How do I insure that my software is never updated?
> 
> I like what I have just fine, I don't want any new features and I'm really upset that some of my recordings (particularly the Kansas vs. Memphis national championship game from last April) were lost as a result. I know it's only TV, but we record lots of shows to watch when there's nothing of interest playing.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to prevent D* from ever sending an update to my units again?


It can't be done.

There is and will never be any way to shut off the ability to receive updates.

Sorry. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It would be interesting to start a Thread with a Poll just to see what percentage experienced certain problems such as losing the TODO LIST, etc.

I didn't lose anything on any of my 6 DVRs and everything is so FAST now that I am completely satisfied and feel very comforting that I didn't experience a problem for whatever reason.

Darinc, I nominate you to start a New Thread with a Poll to see what percentage experienced what problems.

I started a Thread about Directv Installing a Flag where when turned on you would not receive an update and there were some very interesting comments about it and you can search "Flag" and probably find it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rabit ears said:


> OK, so I read through all the postings on lost recording and everything else and I can't find an answer to a very simple question: How do I insure that my software is never updated?
> 
> I like what I have just fine, I don't want any new features and I'm really upset that some of my recordings (particularly the Kansas vs. Memphis national championship game from last April) were lost as a result. I know it's only TV, but we record lots of shows to watch when there's nothing of interest playing.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to prevent D* from ever sending an update to my units again?


No and it wouldn't really help you anyway.

Couple of scenarios to consider: the recording was likely lost from a disk issue, which could have occurred anytime you reboot the DVR for any reason.

If you stopped updates, how will DIRECTV ever change the guide stream for the rest of us without causing issues for you? Seems like you'd need to keep up to avoid problems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR10-250 does not receive updates because I have a Flag set that says it already has received an update and I left it that way because the Tivos were having problems similar to this and I was happy and didn't want to experience any pain from a new update so I kept the Flag turned on to avoid updates and it has been 3 years since I received an update.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I came downstairs in the midst of a reboot around 6 last night on my HR22. Guess this could be what it was. Ill have to look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> My HR10-250 does not receive updates because I have a Flag set that says it already has received an update and I left it that way because the Tivos were having problems similar to this and I was happy and didn't want to experience any pain from a new update so I kept the Flag turned on to avoid updates and it has been 3 years since I received an update.


So what you're saying is that you hacked it to make it behave differently than the manufacturer intended.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

richierich said:


> My HR10-250 does not receive updates because I have a Flag set that says it already has received an update and I left it that way because the Tivos were having problems similar to this and I was happy and didn't want to experience any pain from a new update so I kept the Flag turned on to avoid updates and it has been 3 years since I received an update.


Ok. So, the HR10's did have an issue also....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> That makes me wonder. Did this effect the HR10's at all? I don't know of anyone that has one. So, I am not sure.


Don't know about the HR10s but the R10s were unaffected.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Yes, I was serious.
> 
> You need to realize that consistently missing recordings is out of the norm. If this is happening to you then you have a problem that needs to be addressed.


Or you're trying to record children's shows or other shows that have showing more than once or twice a day.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Or you're trying to record children's shows or other shows that have showing more than once or twice a day.


They don't get recorded? :scratchin


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

blindraccoon said:


> P.S. I'm still sweating my update.


I checked when dropping the kids off from school and I did get the update and my external drive survived the reboot, so yeah!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So what you're saying is that you hacked it to make it behave differently than the manufacturer intended.


No, I didn't hack it but just ordered a larger hard drive from PTVUPGRADE with the PTVNET software on it and to keep Tivo from overlaying the PTVNET software you had the option to set the Flag to "ON" so it would think it had already received a call to Upgrade so another call was not necessary and therefore ignored.

I forgot about it and now if I want to have it deactivated I have to send it to PTVUPGRADE and have them reinstall the software which will cause me to lose all of my recordings which I am not willing to do so I just stay put where I am and everything is working fine.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mhayes70 said:


> Ok. So, the HR10's did have an issue also....


I don't know if the HR10-250s experienced any problem because I haven't received any software updates for 3 years when they were experiencing similar problems with updates from TIVO/DIRECTV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> No, I didn't hack it but just ordered a larger hard drive from PTVUPGRADE with the PTVNET software on it and to keep Tivo from overlaying the PTVNET software you had the option to set the Flag to "ON" so it would think it had already received a call to Upgrade so another call was not necessary and therefore ignored.
> 
> I forgot about it and now if I want to have it deactivated I have to send it to PTVUPGRADE and have them reinstall the software which will cause me to lose all of my recordings which I am not willing to do so I just stay put where I am and everything is working fine.


Uh .. That receiver is still hacked even if you paid someone else to do it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> No, I didn't hack it but just ordered a larger hard drive from PTVUPGRADE with the PTVNET software on it and to keep Tivo from overlaying the PTVNET software you had the option to set the Flag to "ON" so it would think it had already received a call to Upgrade so another call was not necessary and therefore ignored.
> 
> I forgot about it and now if I want to have it deactivated I have to send it to PTVUPGRADE and have them reinstall the software which will cause me to lose all of my recordings which I am not willing to do so I just stay put where I am and everything is working fine.


Oh, so someone else hacked it for you. Edit: Just saw Doug's post.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I thought they were an authorized Dealer/Service Center for Directv Products and no one told me that I was buying a hacked hard drive with hacked software or I would never have done it.

I believe right now they are still selling Directv equipment with larger drives, etc. and if they are hacked then why does Directv allow them to exist?

Why doesn't Directv shut them down as it was very obvious that they were doing this and were one of AVS Forums Sponsors so I assumed it was legitimate.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

richierich said:


> I believe right now they are still selling Directv equipment with larger drives, etc. and if they are hacked then why does Directv allow them to exist?
> 
> Why doesn't Directv shut them down as it was very obvious that they were doing this and were one of AVS Forums Sponsors so I assumed it was legitimate.


A hacked Tivo does not necessarily mean theft of service.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> Well, I thought they were an authorized Dealer/Service Center for Directv Products and no one told me that I was buying a hacked hard drive with hacked software or I would never have done it.
> 
> I believe right now they are still selling Directv equipment with larger drives, etc. and if they are hacked then why does Directv allow them to exist?
> 
> Why doesn't Directv shut them down as it was very obvious that they were doing this and were one of AVS Forums Sponsors so I assumed it was legitimate.


What you were buying was the equivalent of a car with aftermarket parts. The original manufacturer's warranty may still have applied but the function has been altered in a way the manufacturer does not support.

And, just to be clear, no one is accusing anyone of theft of service, but if we're going to compare apples to apples you have to compare a bone-stock HR10 to an HR2x.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

richierich said:


> Darinc, I nominate you to start a New Thread with a Poll to see what percentage experienced what problems.


I certainly could if that's what the mods want, though I do know they were locking other threads on the topic due to the redundancy with this thread. I don't even know what other problems there are... all I know is it didn't record shows last night, came on here to see if this was a widespread issue, and found out it was. I haven't even looked at my todo list yet... had company over last night when the issue occured, so we just switched to the HR10 and moved on.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> Well, I thought they were an authorized Dealer/Service Center for Directv Products and no one told me that I was buying a hacked hard drive with hacked software or I would never have done it.
> 
> I believe right now they are still selling Directv equipment with larger drives, etc. and if they are hacked then why does Directv allow them to exist?
> 
> Why doesn't Directv shut them down as it was very obvious that they were doing this and were one of AVS Forums Sponsors so I assumed it was legitimate.


There are "hacks" and there are HACKS. What you had was a modified software version that might not have allowed you illegal service or such. Not a HACK.

The HR2x family stores the program in the memory chips, not on the drive. So Weakness is selling HR2x with larger hard drives and nothing else. No real magic, unlike they magic used on the TiVos.

At one point, weakness would install just a larger drive in TiVos too, without any other modifications. Maybe they still do?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, I thought they were an authorized Dealer/Service Center for Directv Products and no one told me that I was buying a hacked hard drive with hacked software or I would never have done it.
> 
> I believe right now they are still selling Directv equipment with larger drives, etc. and if they are hacked then why does Directv allow them to exist?
> 
> Why doesn't Directv shut them down as it was very obvious that they were doing this and were one of AVS Forums Sponsors so I assumed it was legitimate.


 You could ask the same of weaknees with "their" larger drive HR2x, but if you read the "warranty", it's "theirs" and not DirecTV.


----------



## murgen (Sep 1, 2007)

DarinC said:


> I certainly could if that's what the mods want, though I do know they were locking other threads on the topic due to the redundancy with this thread. I don't even know what other problems there are... all I know is it didn't record shows last night, came on here to see if this was a widespread issue, and found out it was. I haven't even looked at my todo list yet... had company over last night when the issue occured, so we just switched to the HR10 and moved on.


My HR21 downloaded the update at 4:51pm (AZ) and seemed to be working fine at about 5:30pm. I didn't even know anything downloaded until later (when I checked because of the problems).

After we put our kids to bed, my wife got upset when she tried to pull up Lost from the list at about 8:25pm and it WASN'T THERE. Still #3 in prioritizer, but not recording. Ghost Hunters International (prioritizer #12) recorded the hour before, and ran 1 minute over. I had UFO Hunters (prioritizer # 6) recording during the same hour as Lost, so we wonder if the 1-minute run over and UFO hunters starting on time 'locked' the DVR to not record Lost. That sounds like whacked out software to me, but whatever. My wife then moved Lost from #3 to #2 in the prioritizer and it STARTED RECORDING IMMEDIATELY, albeit ~30 minutes into the show.

We record Lost off the Satellite ABC feed, not our AM-21 OTA feed.

Anyway, what's the point in having a DVR if they constantly 'update' the software without adequate testing, and screw up our recordings? These issues simply shouldn't happen, let alone happen as often as they do.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

murgen said:


> My HR21 downloaded the update at 4:51pm (AZ) and seemed to be working fine at about 5:30pm. I didn't even know anything downloaded until later (when I checked because of the problems).
> 
> After we put our kids to bed, my wife got upset when she tried to pull up Lost from the list at about 8:25pm and it WASN'T THERE. Still #3 in prioritizer, but not recording. Ghost Hunters International (prioritizer #12) recorded the hour before, and ran 1 minute over. I had UFO Hunters (prioritizer # 6) recording during the same hour as Lost, so we wonder if the 1-minute run over and UFO hunters starting on time 'locked' the DVR to not record Lost. That sounds like whacked out software to me, but whatever. My wife then moved Lost from #3 to #2 in the prioritizer and it STARTED RECORDING IMMEDIATELY, albeit ~30 minutes into the show.
> 
> ...


Was something else recording on the other tuner (or is this a single tuner setup?)

That is a common problem with the networks messing with schedules by extending a minute. (And they know what they are doing...).

The only solution is careful prioritization, which can be tricky. Especially as more network shows play the extra minute game.

(Well the other solution is to have more DVRs and dedicate them to various channels in prime-time. Too bad we can't bill the networks for their games.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Well the other solution is to have more DVRs and dedicate them to various channels in prime-time.


I find the best solution is to just watch less TV.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I find the best solution is to just watch less TV.


That would make for an excellent business strategy for Directv.

"If our boxes give you trouble, dont use them as much"


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I find the best solution is to just watch less TV.


but how would we get more hd in 2009 if nobody watches it ?!?!?!
hehehe, could not resist.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

t_h said:


> That would make for an excellent business strategy for Directv.
> 
> "If our boxes give you trouble, dont use them as much"


Again, this is not DIRECTV's "fault". The prioritizer did what the guide told it to do.

Chew out the networks for their mess.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

t_h said:


> That would make for an excellent business strategy for Directv.
> 
> "If our boxes give you trouble, dont use them as much"


That's not what I was saying at all. I was just saying that instead of recording three things at once and having to get a second DVR, I find it easier to just do two with one DVR.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys have lost your sense of humor...


Tom, I dont know who to chew out for what happened the other day. Nobody has said what broke or what the fix was. If the networks did something and Directv didnt fix it on its way to making my DVR go kablooey then I dont have anyone else to blame except directv. They're the people I'm paying for my television service and for the recording capability.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

t_h said:


> You guys have lost your sense of humor...
> 
> Tom, I dont know who to chew out for what happened the other day. Nobody has said what broke or what the fix was. If the networks did something and Directv didnt fix it on its way to making my DVR go kablooey then I dont have anyone else to blame except directv. They're the people I'm paying for my television service and for the recording capability.


I look for smilies on touchy subjects 

The other night was DIRECTV's problem and is being fixed. That one is a clear call. And very unfortunate for all of us.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Just presume theres always a smiley on my posts, because I'm never serious, always joking. Or is it always serious...uhh...

Let me get back to you.


Whoops.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I wouldn't say I'm _consistently_ losing recordings, I'm simply saying it's not nearly as reliable as the DVRs I've had in the past. Again, this is the 3rd time (that I know of) in the past 6 months where the vast majority of DirecTV HR2x customers have been affected by similar guide data/forced update issues. I started having an issue with artifacting that doesn't appear on the same recordings on my HR10, posted a thread, and got a "yeah, happens to a lot of people with AM21s". And while it's a user error, I still miss recordings because I keep forgetting the HR2x isn't smart enough to proactively tell you about recording conflicts. I don't know _every_ reason why it doesn't record a show when I think it will, and haven't had much luck figuring that out from the history. But the fact remains that the reliability difference between my HR2x and my HR10 is enough that I'm paying $5 a month to keep the HR10 online.
> 
> Indeed, I'm in! Thanks bpratt!


Oh...don't forget that the LNB's freeze up as well when it gets below zero...causing all HD MPEG4 channels to drop...never mind that curtain...there is nothing to see behind it and how are the emperor's new clothes? 3 times in 6 months...still have missed recordings, um, okay...it's getting "better". Whatever that means.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

luckydob said:


> Oh...don't forget that the LNB's freeze up as well when it gets below zero...causing all HD MPEG4 channels to drop...never mind that curtain...there is nothing to see behind it and how are the emperor's new clothes?


Did you call to get that replaced? They were/are replacing that problem.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Did you call to get that replaced? They were/are replacing that problem.


I did, but it was a pain as it was scheduled 3 weeks from when I called in. At least that IS fixed. I think.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

richierich said:


> No, I didn't hack it but just ordered a larger hard drive from PTVUPGRADE with the PTVNET software on it and to keep Tivo from overlaying the PTVNET software you had the option to set the Flag to "ON" so it would think it had already received a call to Upgrade so another call was not necessary and therefore ignored.
> 
> I forgot about it and now if I want to have it deactivated I have to send it to PTVUPGRADE and have them reinstall the software which will cause me to lose all of my recordings which I am not willing to do so I just stay put where I am and everything is working fine.


So it is not factory delievered stock then, basicly same senario - you may not have but someone did


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Was something else recording on the other tuner (or is this a single tuner setup?)


I'll let murgen speak for himself, but in my case (also Lost), NOTHING else was being recorded. I'm quite sure I have Lost as #1 in the priority list (I have a group of people over every week to watch it... I'd be burned at the stake if I caused them to miss it). We usually let some buffer build up first so we can skip commercials. Went to play it, and it wasn't in the list. Nothing else was recording, because the red light wasn't on. It _should_ have also been recording American Idol, but it skipped that too. But thanks to my fear of getting burned at the stake, I have Lost set up to record on all three of my DVRs, and it (as well as American Idol) were both getting captured on the HR10. I haven't checked the HR21 in the kitchen, nor have I checked the to do list or the history on the HR21 that missed those recordings... I had plans last night, so wasn't home much.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

luckydob said:


> Oh...don't forget that the LNB's freeze up as well when it gets below zero...causing all HD MPEG4 channels to drop...never mind that curtain...there is nothing to see behind it and how are the emperor's new clothes? 3 times in 6 months...still have missed recordings, um, okay...it's getting "better". Whatever that means.


We had 26 of the 31 days in January where we had zero and below the coldest being -34 and many days never reaching zero. I had no issues with the MPEG4 dropping out.

And for the record the other day when the download came thru around 5:00pm Central I had a pop up ask if I wanted to allow it now or wait I let it download at that time when it came back everything was fine nothing lost no issues.
Oh and I also had Lost and Idol scheduled to record which they did.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

upnorth said:


> We had 26 of the 31 days in January where we had zero and below the coldest being -34 and many days never reaching zero. I had no issues with the MPEG4 dropping out.
> 
> And for the record the other day when the download came thru around 5:00pm Central I had a pop up ask if I wanted to allow it now or wait I let it download at that time when it came back everything was fine nothing lost no issues.


IIRC, that's more of a problem with WCN SWM LNB then it is for the standard LNB.

Mike


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I thought it would have been obvious that yesterdays glitch was not related to equipment/setup/cabling/power. :grin:
> 
> Consistently losing recordings is related to equipment/setup/cabling/power. Otherwise, IMO, we'd all have the same problem.
> 
> ...


Don't know where you have been for several months. People who never had problems recording (like me) have had terrible issues since the last couple of updates - multiple DVRs. I had probably 2 bad recordings in 10 years and probably 25% are bad now. Even when watching live tv the sound is terrible and video occasionally breaks up. Local, SD, HD it happens on all. There are issues with the last several versions of software and Directv hasn't fixed it yet.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> They don't get recorded? :scratchin


Read any of the threads on those types of shows. The one I did on "Blue's Clues" was the longest standing. No, in general the consistency of recording on those types of shows is pretty bad. Lots of "canceled (13) errors". At one time I logged and posted over 500 of those canceled messages here. The problem wasn't fixed then and still occurs...as late as a week ago there was another thread here on the same issue.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

2CB - Searches are pulling up double entries. HR20-700.
I remember this being a bug a *loooooong* time ago, at least a year.
I nuked my saved searches and created a new one and same thing. So for example I do a simple search for "Red Wings" keyword and it shows all matches twice. And it literaly is the same HD channel, not the SD as upcoming games that I already have set to record on the HD channel show twice, both set to record.

Very annoying.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. I moved the "Extra minutes game" discussion out to it's own thread since it's not on topic for this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152304

Additionally, please use one of the following threads for continued discussion on the new software download from this week:

*Discussion*

HR2x and R22 0x02AF/0x02B0 & 0x02CA/0x02CB - Discussion

*Issues*

HR2x and R22 0x02AF/0x02B0 - Issues Only
HR2x and R22 0x02CA/0x02CB - Issues Only


----------

